# Not for hoomans redux ?



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in a new Not for hoomans thread ? There used to be one on here a few years ago and it was so funny and silly that even reading reading the posts after all this time makes me laugh. For those who don't know what I'm on about, it's where we give our dogs a voice. We post what they're thinking about us, and the world in general, in the voice and character they 'might' have if they could talk and type. Of course this has to be a secret from their owner, and all sorts of virtual food fights and adventures are possible.

Still confused then if you're interested just look for the Not for Hoomans thread, I'm not sure how to put links up but it's easy to find. The real world is so full of bad stuff at the moment, we need a bit of silliness to keep our sanity, don't you agree?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello. I is called Jet an I is bout hateeen years old, possbly. mum's not shure coz wen I was doptid they didunt reely nose so they did guess. I likes food, all kinds of food, but I can't ave a lots of my favrit fings no more coz I is missin teef an can't choo so gud. I isn't very hinteligunt and don't nose ow to spell, but I is lots of fun so it don't matta much. Peepoles sumtimes say I is a bit fick but i don't fink I am, I mite not be hacademic, but I is very smart in uver ways. I as the eyes of grate pleeding off to perfekshun, I is coot, an even if I is a bit gray, t don't matta coz I is still amsum  I likes to lisen to moosik, I used to do eadbangin but not su much now coz it makes my ead urt :Wacky I doesn't like rain, I don't like baffs, In fact I doesn't like gettin wet at all.

Does anywoof want to join in an ave some fun??


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/not-for-hoomans.372017/
Here's the original thread.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/not-for-hoomans.372017/
> Here's the original thread.


Thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, I is Reena, a mature sort of lady. I is very shy and mum says scaredy cat , funny cos I thought I was a dog 
Anyways I loves snuggling, that and food are my favourite things in the world.
Oh, but I hates, hates, hates rain ! And little squealy grabby children ! They make me hide !
You might have seen my problem page, 'Dear Reena'.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

My name is Sox is is boxer but a lover not fighter. I live with hooman and puppa. About a year ago puppa came to live with us. Sometimes I love him sometimes he so irritating. When hooman go out she say look after Loki but he eats things and is generally naughty how can I looks after him ? I likes cuddling my hooman, play with ball and sleeps. I don't really like other dogs I finds them scary but likes walking with my hooman and puppa doing pee mail. 

Sox


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hello! Chester here.

I live with 2 hoomans. Male hooman who let's me get away with naughty things like stealing stuffs. Female hooman does not let me get away with stuffs and says male hooman undoes her training.

I liked foods, chasing things (balls and toys are good but lights and shadows are best) and staying safe from the Bad Things which are out to get me. There are lots of Bad Things in the world although hoomans get all silly and name them things like hoover, lawn mower, clippers or cars and to stay safe from the bad things sometimes I have to destroy other stuff like my bed or the carpet.
I like big runs in my field with the large snack dispensers (hoomans call them ponies), hooman says it's not my field but I peed all over it therefore it is mine.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Herrow! My namesisis Puzzle...or Puddle...or Cuddle....not completely sure...I uzed to bee a bit of a scaredy bum wiv peeple, but nows I realise that theyy are the besttest for giving cuddles! I haz only lived wiv my family for about 7 dog yearz, but wen i discovered the sofas I definitely decided that theeese peeple were my peeeple. 
I haz a doggy sister called Nooooooooka who I play wiv, and a skinny bruver called naughty Fly who is toooo fast for me so I tellz him off for runnin!
My favarite fings to do iz snoozin on the sofa, and playin wiv my big box of toys! I like to fling them around the room and growl and chew them. 
I iz totally known for my big brain! Colliez iz a very smart type of doggo and i am totally a smarty pant collie. Here iz my photo to proves I haz brainz and beauty!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Greetings!

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Grisha, I'm an impoverished gentledog having been born in Russia to a very, very noble family. 

Sadly due to circumstances beyond my control I'm now reduced to sharing somewhat primitive lodgings in deepest darkest Hungary, with a small black hairy creature and his decrepit hooman. I suppose she tries her best but let's face it a diet of Pedigree Chum hardly compares to the caviar and smoked salmon i was used to.

Can you image how it offends my delicate nature to live like this and have to share a bedroom when one has been accustomed to a mansion of one's own ? And driving around in an old Suzuki isn't what I'd call luxury after Uncle Vlad's air conditioned, bullet proof Aurus Senat! At least I don't have to wear the hairy things cast offs as he's a puny little creature not handsome and muscular like me! I have to say there are times when he's very uncooperative, refusing to pick up the toys I've left out in the rain or letting me have his chewy when I've finished mine, but I do get my own back by pulling his blanket from under him whilst he's fast asleep in bed!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Grisha, I'm an impoverished gentledog having been born in Russia to a very, very noble family.
> 
> ...


How awful for you sir I would be in mind to send Loki to Hungry and you can lives with me and hooman staff. You sound more my type of dog than puppa who is very irritating.

I had my own room and hooman is relatively well trained a little reactive to other hoomans but serves a hearty 3 meals a day as well as sharing her own food. I believes it is less cold in UK. This is picture of me in my room.

Yours Sox


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo lots of noo friends, ello evrywoof.  Well it's bin a funny day today,mum did goes out shoppin wiv anty an I ad the hole ouse to myself. I did sleeps on the sofa, then sat on the bed looksin out of the winda, I likes doin that coz I can sees for milez, then I did go to sleeps on the bed an ad sum luffly dreams but they did wake me up by shoutin me it was dina time. Then a friend of mums did come an she did give me lots of cuddlez and kisses.I does likes it wen hoomans makes a fuss of me . 

I did get given a presunt too, it was a funny sort of presunt, it was sort of lickle socks but wiv no feets. Mum says they is called leg warmas, an did puts them on and everyone did say ow coot I looked. but it made em a pea an I got treets, so it was alrite. I don't mind getting dresseded up just for a foo minits so they can laff an then giff me treets. It makes em a pea, an as the dog of the ouse its part of my job to makes em a pea. just as it's part of their job to makes me a pea too.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Mines names Woody! 
My hoomum is very appy wif me rite now cos i asnt tutched the treets wots in the trainin bowl on the table. 
She goed out yesterday and I woz sleeping on the sofa, it's ok I is allowed to sleep on the sofa, and the treets is rite by my head and I still didn't tutch em. 
Hoomum didn't even notis till this mornin just how good I as bin. 
Hoomans ain't very obzervant, not like me. I obzerve everyfink.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello everybods my name is Dan but hoomum calls me lowds of ovver thinks besides like Danyel, cuddlebum etc and my favourite mr beautiful. I don't like walking in the rain, but after it rains I loves the free walks in the water meadow, wivout the rope thingy. they is luvely long grass that ticles your belly, with nice deep muddy puddles that splash right up my bum! I can run and jump for ages, its lovverly. Hoomum is happy to see me have such fun. But it aint such fun after cos the loverly mud has to be washed off, not like wash off, likes mud!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello!
I’m Jaxon.
I’m 10 years old and I live in Cornwall with my two mums and my great grannny (we call her Big G, but she doesn’t know that!)
I go on lots of lovely walks, mummy L likes to go different places with me. Since we moved to Big G’s house (nearly 2 years ago) we’ve now got a lovely walk not even two minutes from the house, it’s part of the coastal path and has two different ways to go, sometimes we go out for ages and do both routes!
Mum says the water is a river but it has seaweed and tastes salty and I can see the dockyard and the castle so I know it’s the sea!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hello everydoggy

I think it may be time for me to re-home female hooman or send her for some residential training, she is a bit of a project and needs a lot of work. She doesn't really take direction well and is a bit of a slow learner.

I told her that it was breakfast time earlier and I had to wait a while 30 minutes before she finally got the hint and got me breakfast.

Also just to add insult to injury, yesterday I had to have my ears cleaned! There was talk of having my nail clipped too but she forgot (told you she wasn't that smart!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Mines names Woody!
> My hoomum is very appy wif me rite now cos i asnt tutched the treets wots in the trainin bowl on the table.
> She goed out yesterday and I woz sleeping on the sofa, it's ok I is allowed to sleep on the sofa, and the treets is rite by my head and I still didn't tutch em.
> Hoomum didn't even notis till this mornin just how good I as bin.
> Hoomans ain't very obzervant, not like me. I obzerve everyfink.


You is good dog woody us boxers would have eaten treats no worries hooman won't remember they is there anyway hooman says she runs ragged with boxers. Sox say if I don't behave hooman might send me away but I know not. I is so darn cute...

Loki


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> Hello everydoggy
> 
> I think it may be time for me to re-home female hooman or send her for some residential training, she is a bit of a project and needs a lot of work. She doesn't really take direction well and is a bit of a slow learner.
> 
> ...


Maybe puts her on gum tree mights get offers ? 30 minutes is to long for breakfast.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi. Fly dog here. Hoomans are starving me. I hav been looking sad and hungry for the last.... long time. I tried being exxxtra friendly, I tried whinging, I tried getting in their way while theyy are cooking as I thought they mite notice poooor starrrving Flyyyy!!! But no! I squished myself in between 2 of them on the sofa and I'm kicking them wiv my pointy feets and making sad Fly noizes but it's not worked yet. Pleaz send HALP! I might waste away....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Hi. Fly dog here. Hoomans are starving me. I hav been looking sad and hungry for the last.... long time. I tried being exxxtra friendly, I tried whinging, I tried getting in their way while theyy are cooking as I thought they mite notice poooor starrrving Flyyyy!!! But no! I squished myself in between 2 of them on the sofa and I'm kicking them wiv my pointy feets and making sad Fly noizes but it's not worked yet. Pleaz send HALP! I might waste away....


Maybe you needs to collapses when out on walk refuses to move makes them look bad in front of neighbors they has to gives you treats to get them moving. Works everytime for me.

Loki


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe you needs to collapses when out on walk refuses to move makes them look bad in front of neighbors they has to gives you treats to get them moving. Works everytime for me.
> 
> Loki


Good idea. Xcept it's cold and dark and I don't want to go outside , even tho I hav my warm fleecey jumper on....i try that tomorrow insted. Wot can I do right now???? Literally am soooooo hungry. Mite try to call RSPCA on the fone thingy usin my paws....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tries 999

https://www.thesun.co.uk/archives/news/484910/choking-dog-saves-its-own-life-by-dialling-999/

Some hoomans so unkind i bets they eat all your food.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Iz OK. Evenshully I got food. I could feel the life draining from my body tho...feel better now and back snuggled on the sofa. Will no to call 999 for next time tho!!! Bet they will forget to feed me AGAIN tomoroww! I seems to happen every dayy.....sigh......


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Owr oomans bin evasa horrid ta uz. U wont beleaf wot she did! 

Shut uz owtzide in da kold coz she wuz doin somat wif kurtinz, cuttin dem up we finks. Sez she downt wont dirti pawz on dem n uz musunt goez neer er! It woz kold owtzide n wez shiverrd n ad ta run up n darn ta keep waarm ufferwize we'd ave freezd ta def!

N coz of da kurtinz owr dinz wuz late n now uz be eversa tyrd.n juzt wanna sleeeeeep! 

Ope shez not doin her kurtin fing tumorra ufferwiz wez goin ta bark at er!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum's meen too sumtimes coz she's cut my treets down an stopped giffin me bits of er food. she says it's too keeps me elfy, but ow can i be elfy if I's gettin less food, it's not rite is it?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

So there I was this morning tucked up all nice and cosy in the bed, when both mum’s turfed me out and put me down in the cold kitchen. They said something about going to work, sounds pretty boring this work thing, if you ask me. 
I went out for my morning wee-wee and when I came back in I had a teeny tiny caterpillar on my nose, I wasn’t allowed to keep my new friend and mum L put him out.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was finkin, hoomans does say that we can't ave sum food coz it is poysunus and wud make us woofs pawly. Does they say that coz it's true,or coz they is even greedier than we are and wants it all for themselfs? Anyhoo, I fort it mite be nice to play a game of wot if.

The kwestion for today is, wot if we was allowed to eats anyfin an nufin wud do us any arm, wot wud yous want to eat?
My ansa is choclit. choclit always seems to make mum a pea, an sumtimes she makes lickle mmmmmmm sort of noizes so that's wot I wud try first.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Owr mum iz somat kalled a wedgyteariun n er dont eet meet liik uz. Kan uz imajin ...... onli eetin wedgys? 

Datz orrid n unellthi fur uz dogz. Wez dogz needz owr meet! 

Derz nuffin wez liikz dat er eetz xsept toost n onei er as fur brakefust. Toost n onei is yumy n iff wez sit qiteli lookin zad er givz uz sum


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> I was finkin, hoomans does say that we can't ave sum food coz it is poysunus and wud make us woofs pawly. Does they say that coz it's true,or coz they is even greedier than we are and wants it all for themselfs? Anyhoo, I fort it mite be nice to play a game of wot if.
> 
> The kwestion for today is, wot if we was allowed to eats anyfin an nufin wud do us any arm, wot wud yous want to eat?
> My ansa is choclit. choclit always seems to make mum a pea, an sumtimes she makes lickle mmmmmmm sort of noizes so that's wot I wud try first.


choclit and gray ps looks good, hooman gives me speshul dog choclit is ok but not same smell don't get much, hooman is watching my wate, I is good tho and wate ages til she calls me and gifs treat - so wots that al abart?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@jetsmum - Avocado...!
Mum dropped some once and I licked it up! Mum was very surprised as I don't eat any raw veg.. or fruit for that matter!! She told me it was bad but I quite liked it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I once eats mushrooms then had to go vets to be sicks I was very upset. Sox laugh and says I'm wally. Hooman sits with my whilst I was sick and calls me wally. 

I would probably eats mushroom again.

Loki


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Loki, you must learn by your mistakes. Don’t be a wally and don’t eat mushroom! At least you have human well trained to look after you!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> Oh Loki, you must learn by your mistakes. Don't be a wally and don't eat mushroom! At least you have human well trained to look after you!


You is a wise older dog maybe I listen. Hooman very well trained says I age her horrible gives her grey hair. Hooman love me lots so I not worry.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hmmmm....on a Sundayzyday the hoomans have this deeeeeelishus thing called a roast dinner?! I smellllz it cookin and whinge and dribble in the sofa rooom but I iz NEVER allowed in to eatz it all up wen its sat on the worktop! Soooo unfair! So thatz wot my speshul thing to eat would be, the massive lump of meat on the side BEFORE the hooomans get their grubby weird finger paws on it! Oh and choccy biccys


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> You is a wise older dog maybe I listen. Hooman very well trained says I age her horrible gives her grey hair. Hooman love me lots so I not worry.


I'm not so sure about the wise Today I was supposed to be in the garden doing wee-wees but instead I went into the outside room. I like the outside room, it's where mum keeps my outside toys and her wellie boots!
Anyway, I goes in the outside room and Big G didn't know and closed the door!
Big G was looking everywhere for me and I could hear her calling my name, eventually she opened the door and asked what I was doing in there?!
Well I was in there looking for my frisbee and you closed the door! But I couldn't say that, so just stood there wagging my tail.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> Owr mum iz somat kalled a wedgyteariun n er dont eet meet liik uz. Kan uz imajin ...... onli eetin wedgys?
> 
> Datz orrid n unellthi fur uz dogz. Wez dogz needz owr meet


Mum don't eats meet now eiver, er likes sumfin called kworn, it looks like meet but don't smell rite :Yuck Wen I was lickle I did steel a curry from er wen she went to ansa the door an did leefs it on er plate. It was so ot an spicy it did makes me reel pawly, I did av a bad tum an was ick, an I won't tells you bout ow many times I did ave to go toilits. I did taste nice, but it wasn't worf it. I asn't done it agin.!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well it has been a busy few days for boxers. So yesterday me and hooman went out for a run together: hooman slow and keeps stopping to do laces but it's ok. Anyway I stops for a private poop in a bush when something gots my butt really scary and hurts.

Hooman cuddles me and we walk home. I heard her on the phone to vet talking about electric fence. Vet says I'm fine but I bloody well am not stupid hooman.

Anyway Sox says not to worry human feel guilt will buy us stuff. He right ! It was cold last night so we all squeeze in with hooman she wakes up moaning her neck hurts because she had no room or cover. Gets a bigger bed I think.

We goes to our favourite field I play with Sox and new ball. Hooman likes field says no worries about my recall. I don't know what recall is ? Shoulds I worry?

Then we goes pet shop and we choose a rabbit ear and turkey neck yum. We eats our turkey neck whilst hooman makes kong stuffed with meat cheese peanut stuff .

Now hooman moan living room smell of turkey neck. Anyone else have moany hooman ? Not that hard to look after boxers is it ?

Yours Loki


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I iz Purdey and I'z just a baby and knows nuffink. When I woz wiv my bro's and sis's, we drew straws and I picked the short one and got sent to live wiv two old nutters, well, they iz loads older than me. I iz in lots of trouble as I has eaten four beds in two weeks. I iz not 100% well at mo so when they cross wiv me, I plays sikky card to get symphony. I luvs my toys and makes old nutters chase me round the kitchen and I plays up on walks, speshilly wiv she hooman. I iz obsessed wiv picking up stuff, he hooman finks I grow out of it, what he know? I liv wiv two cats, one iz ugly ginger and a big bully and scares me, he hiss and bash my nose and I run behind she hooman and hide. I get 'im one day.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I iz Purdey and I'z just a baby and knows nuffink. When I woz wiv my bro's and sis's, we drew straws and I picked the short one and got sent to live wiv two old nutters, well, they iz loads older than me. I iz in lots of trouble as I has eaten four beds in two weeks. I iz not 100% well at mo so when they cross wiv me, I plays sikky card to get symphony. I luvs my toys and makes old nutters chase me round the kitchen and I plays up on walks, speshilly wiv she hooman. I iz obsessed wiv picking up stuff, he hooman finks I grow out of it, what he know? I liv wiv two cats, one iz ugly ginger and a big bully and scares me, he hiss and bash my nose and I run behind she hooman and hide. I get 'im one day.


Hooman thinks i grows out of things to but why when it's fun?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@Charity & @Boxer123... The trick is to make the humans _think_ you've grown out of things, they love it when you don't do something for a long time but then all of a sudden you do naughty things again.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> @Charity & @Boxer123... The trick is to make the humans _think_ you've grown out of things, they love it when you don't do something for a long time but then all of a sudden you do naughty things again.


Fank you, I'll remember that one. Mummy iz ever so pleased with me this afternoon, we had the best walk everrr.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@Charity - I'm glad you had a great walk! 
I didn't  I found something really dead and rolled in it, it was so dead that it was only bones left! 
Mum shouted my name and told me to come back but I didn't care I wanted another roll!
I then tried to pick it up but mum used her really, really mad voice so thought it best I leave it!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> @Charity - I'm glad you had a great walk!
> I didn't  I found something really dead and rolled in it, it was so dead that it was only bones left!
> Mum shouted my name and told me to come back but I didn't care I wanted another roll!
> I then tried to pick it up but mum used her really, really mad voice so thought it best I leave it!


Maybe she jealous want your dead thing ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't understand hoomans, one minute they give us bones, then they shout at us when we find our own.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe she jealous want your dead thing ?


She called me a 'minger' which l think is a good thing?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> She called me a 'minger' which l think is a good thing?


Must be dead things great. I finds dead bird in garden runs around with it hooman shouts leave it then hides it. I thinks wanted it for herself.

Loki


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I's bin told i can't ave bones coz I is missin sum teef. I don't knows where they did go, I just ad a nice sleeps in the vet ladys place an wen I woke up, they was gone  Hmmm I don't reely likes dead fings, they's all stinky an sumtimes sort of slimey, yuck. Does that make me an odd sort of dog as every uver woof does seem to likes em?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> I's bin told i can't ave bones coz I is missin sum teef. I don't knows where they did go, I just ad a nice sleeps in the vet ladys place an wen I woke up, they was gone  Hmmm I don't reely likes dead fings, they's all stinky an sumtimes sort of slimey, yuck. Does that make me an odd sort of dog as every uver woof does seem to likes em?


Comrade Jet

May I reassure you.you're not alone. .I am of the same opinion as your good self about dead malodorous matter. Like you it offends my delicate olfactory senses. Let's face it what canine with a modicum of intelligence would chose to roll in something so vile which is certain to result in the torture of a bath? Sheer lunacy dear fellow!

Respectfully yours

Grisha Putin


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I found a slice of pizza on walkies I did, some kind hoomun left it in a box on the grass they did. Mum says drop, I says no.
Was tasty treats and delicious it was.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Beth78 said:


> I found a slice of pizza on walkies I did, some kind hoomun left it in a box on the grass they did. Mum says drop, I says no.
> Was tasty treats and delicious it was.


U iz norty!

I duznt like pizza, yukky ooman food!

Da small blak airy creetur


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> I found a slice of pizza on walkies I did, some kind hoomun left it in a box on the grass they did. Mum says drop, I says no.
> Was tasty treats and delicious it was.


Pizza is best you is lucky.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today hooman works from home gets all grumbly cos me and Loki play bity face for two hours. This not help work ? We loves to bite each other face, sometimes legs also. Loki start nibbles hooman maybe feel left out but she get more grumpy. Why hooman grumpy ? Then she take us out wet stuff comings out of sky. Nearly melt ! 

Sox


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everydoggy.

I is Honey Chi, and I is about 5 or 6 in Hooman years. I lives wiv my Hooman and my adopted sister, Milly. I only been here about 7 monfs. I luvs walkies (now that I know what they are - previous Hoomans never walked me) and snuggles wiv my Hooman and stay I in bed alllll morning. Hooman calls me half hedgehog, but I knows she approves reelly cos she says I has the right idea.



Squeeze said:


> So there I was this morning tucked up all nice and cosy in the bed, when both mum's turfed me out and put me down in the cold kitchen. They said something about going to work, sounds pretty boring this work thing, if you ask me.
> I went out for my morning wee-wee and when I came back in I had a teeny tiny caterpillar on my nose, I wasn't allowed to keep my new friend and mum L put him out.


Shocking! My Hooman has just started more of this Work thingy, but at least she leafs me in bed. Until Uncle Hooman comes and picks us up, anyways.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> Comrade Jet
> 
> May I reassure you.you're not alone. .I am of the same opinion as your good self about dead malodorous matter. Like you it offends my delicate olfactory senses. Let's face it what canine with a modicum of intelligence would chose to roll in something so vile which is certain to result in the torture of a bath? Sheer lunacy dear fellow!
> 
> ...


Fank oo , I was startsin to fink there was sumfin rong wiv me for not likin dead fings, but yous ave made me a pea wiv wot yous said, it's not jus me afta all. 
May i jus say yous is the mos headucated woof I as eva known, is you royaltee? I wish I cud be more gud wiv words but I didn't go to skool or nufin an mum neva tort me to reed, I did learn all by myself.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> I's bin told i can't ave bones coz I is missin sum teef. I don't knows where they did go, I just ad a nice sleeps in the vet ladys place an wen I woke up, they was gone  Hmmm I don't reely likes dead fings, they's all stinky an sumtimes sort of slimey, yuck. Does that make me an odd sort of dog as every uver woof does seem to likes em?


I like deads when they is fresh and bloody I do, but when I have a taste hoomun makes big sound and I gets pulled away I do. Why do I have this string attached to my body? I could do some exciting thing without a string I could.
I would have a big dead animals for breakfast.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Today hooman works from home gets all grumbly cos me and Loki play bity face for two hours. This not help work ? We loves to bite each other face, sometimes legs also. Loki start nibbles hooman maybe feel left out but she get more grumpy. Why hooman grumpy ? Then she take us out wet stuff comings out of sky. Nearly melt !
> 
> Sox


Why iz all the hoomans grumbly, we dogs not grumbly, I fink its cos they jealous we having such a good time. They need to be like us and play more, lick feet, chase cats, chew beds, all the fun stuff, instead they get bogged up (or is that down?) wiv fings which isn't importunt. They fink they cleverer than us but I fink they pretty stoopid.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> Why iz all the hoomans grumbly, we dogs not grumbly, I fink its cos they jealous we having such a good time. They need to be like us and play more, lick feet, chase cats, chew beds, all the fun stuff, instead they get bogged up (or is that down?) wiv fings which isn't importunt. They fink they cleverer than us but I fink they pretty stoopid.


Our hooman says all she does is look after boxers but she does shabby job so not trying so hard.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> I like deads when they is fresh and bloody I do, but when I have a taste hoomun makes big sound and I gets pulled away I do. Why do I have this string attached to my body? I could do some exciting thing without a string I could.
> I would have a big dead animals for breakfast.


Amen, sista! (I finks that means I agree with yoo?). Milly.

I finks I has found a way out of getting our claws trimmed.

Hooman was cutting her own claws yesterday while me and the mop on legs (Honey) were snuggles beside her. I starts to look worried - if she does hers, she going to start on us, isn't she? I finks. Hooman noticed and says she wasn't going to do my claws, but I made Shure ans for up and left the room. No claws clipped for me!. :Smug


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I is not an appy doggy. First Hooman goes off at the spur of the moment with nana hooman, comes home a few ours later, takes me and Mop on Legs for wallies, then cleans the howse. I means really cleans it! Hoovers and polishes and cleans the tiny room at the back which she calls the baffroom and empties all the bins and everyfing. Then I try to entice her to play wiv me 3 times. She only agrees to play wiv me once! . Or was it four times I wants to play, and twice she played wiv me? Anyway, the other 2, times, she refuses - says when she plays, I lose hinterest! But she keeps taking my squeaky off me! :Arghh. So I plays by masef.

Then I get sleepy, so I climbs up on the couch for snoozes, but she bars me, shouting "No, no, no, Milly - No!". Turns out the mop on legs was lying under the frow. . No they is snugfled togevver and I is miles away from them. Look. . . !









Allll that spaces between me and them.  What's a girl dog to do? Re-home? Retrain?

A deepressed lurcher dog.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> I is not an appy doggy. First Hooman goes off at the spur of the moment with nana hooman, comes home a few ours later, takes me and Mop on Legs for wallies, then cleans the howse. I means really cleans it! Hoovers and polishes and cleans the tiny room at the back which she calls the baffroom and empties all the bins and everyfing. Then I try to entice her to play wiv me 3 times. She only agrees to play wiv me once! . Or was it four times I wants to play, and twice she played wiv me? Anyway, the other 2, times, she refuses - says when she plays, I lose hinterest! But she keeps taking my squeaky off me! :Arghh. So I plays by masef.
> 
> Then I get sleepy, so I climbs up on the couch for snoozes, but she bars me, shouting "No, no, no, Milly - No!". Turns out the mop on legs was lying under the frow. . No they is snugfled togevver and I is miles away from them. Look. . . !
> View attachment 423689
> ...


When hooman leaves no space for me I stares at her sigh loud then walk upstairs sometimes with a limp for effect then she will makes room cos she feel bad. She should feels bad bring pupper home in first place.

Yours Sox


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a gud job we as a no smakin rool uver wise I wud be a very sore woof. I as upset mum an she she did shout at me so an much. let me xplain, mum as bin pawly for a long time an anty looks afta me in the day to elp out. but today she ad to go out, an wen she came bak she didn't come for me, i was waitin eva so long then i startid bakrsin an wineing to make ur urry up, but she still didn't come. mum kept sayin shhhh, and good boy she'll be ere soon but she still didn't come. So mum did take me out on the leed in case i needed toylits. but i did pulls er so ard it urt er and she did screem then she did yell at me so loud, it was orrible. anty came out an took me, an mum went bak in the ouse.

All i cud fink about was is she alrite, did i urt er too much, but also i was a bit scared cos she's neva shoutid at me like that before. wot if sumone erd an did call the rescoo peepols finkin i was bein habused, an they did come an takes me away. i luff my mum an i don't wants to be taksin way from er eva. wen anty took me bak mum was eva so sorry an called me to er an cuddled me an kept sayin sorry, an i did cuddle er too an did lick er and snuzzle er. an evryfin was ok agin, coz we was both sorry. but i is still worried bout bein taksin away from er. she wudn't manidge wiv out me an i cudn't manidge wiv out er..I opes evryfin is goin to be ok?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> It's a gud job we as a no smakin rool uver wise I wud be a very sore woof. I as upset mum an she she did shout at me so an much. let me xplain, mum as bin pawly for a long time an anty looks afta me in the day to elp out. but today she ad to go out, an wen she came bak she didn't come for me, i was waitin eva so long then i startid bakrsin an wineing to make ur urry up, but she still didn't come. mum kept sayin shhhh, and good boy she'll be ere soon but she still didn't come. So mum did take me out on the leed in case i needed toylits. but i did pulls er so ard it urt er and she did screem then she did yell at me so loud, it was orrible. anty came out an took me, an mum went bak in the ouse.
> 
> All i cud fink about was is she alrite, did i urt er too much, but also i was a bit scared cos she's neva shoutid at me like that before. wot if sumone erd an did call the rescoo peepols finkin i was bein habused, an they did come an takes me away. i luff my mum an i don't wants to be taksin way from er eva. wen anty took me bak mum was eva so sorry an called me to er an cuddled me an kept sayin sorry, an i did cuddle er too an did lick er and snuzzle er. an evryfin was ok agin, coz we was both sorry. but i is still worried bout bein taksin away from er. she wudn't manidge wiv out me an i cudn't manidge wiv out er..I opes evryfin is goin to be ok?


Ah no I wouldn't worry no ones will take you away. Loki sometimes jumps on hooman like a trampoline makes her cry out but it's is ok he just gives her licks. Maybe no pulls hooman tomorrow?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I is very worry of window clothes, they did fall on me when hoomun covered windows. Now I fink they is dangerous I do.
Hoomun says I is silly, I says mind theys own business and leave Whisp alone to be scare.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> I is very worry of window clothes, they did fall on me when hoomun covered windows. Now I fink they is dangerous I do.
> Hoomun says I is silly, I says mind theys own business and leave Whisp alone to be scare.


Hooman never take boxer fears seriously but we know window clothes sounds scary


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> It's a gud job we as a no smakin rool uver wise I wud be a very sore woof. I as upset mum an she she did shout at me so an much. let me xplain, mum as bin pawly for a long time an anty looks afta me in the day to elp out. but today she ad to go out, an wen she came bak she didn't come for me, i was waitin eva so long then i startid bakrsin an wineing to make ur urry up, but she still didn't come. mum kept sayin shhhh, and good boy she'll be ere soon but she still didn't come. So mum did take me out on the leed in case i needed toylits. but i did pulls er so ard it urt er and she did screem then she did yell at me so loud, it was orrible. anty came out an took me, an mum went bak in the ouse.
> 
> All i cud fink about was is she alrite, did i urt er too much, but also i was a bit scared cos she's neva shoutid at me like that before. wot if sumone erd an did call the rescoo peepols finkin i was bein habused, an they did come an takes me away. i luff my mum an i don't wants to be taksin way from er eva. wen anty took me bak mum was eva so sorry an called me to er an cuddled me an kept sayin sorry, an i did cuddle er too an did lick er and snuzzle er. an evryfin was ok agin, coz we was both sorry. but i is still worried bout bein taksin away from er. she wudn't manidge wiv out me an i cudn't manidge wiv out er..I opes evryfin is goin to be ok?


I hopes not! Ovverwise, I might be taken away too. :Nailbiting

Yesterday, Hooman trod on my tootsies free times. Free! First 2 times she apologised. Fird time, she shouted at me to get out from under her feet. :Bag. She was very tired though, and slept soundly allll night, so maybes her grumpiness was down to that.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well today nots good. Hooman get up and say we go field then to pet shop to get yum rabbit ears. We gets in car car slow down lights are flashing. Hooman starts saying such terrible words begin with F !

Then we turn around no field no rabbit ear ! Me and Loki start crying and we go home. We play in garden and I hear Hooman on phone saying 'no rush we are home and safe' i thinks there is a rush I have no rabbit ear !

Hooman say if one more thing break Christmas is cancelled and she might need to sell me and Loki to recoup costs. Then if that's not what bad enough she says she won't get much as our behaviour is beyond the pale!

Anyway we go to the river instead to see ducks. It's cold so we snuggles on sofa.

Do you think Hooman will sell us ? Should we sell her ?

Sox


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Woof! Bungo here.
Little woof looking for a big woof to protects me, on walks earlier we saws big man in red suits in big building, I's barked at him but no goes away, mum says thats a pretend Santa Paws and I's seens him every years and I's has to get used to hims and not be silly. 
I don't believes her, I need a big woof to help me bark at its.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Woof! Bungo here.
> Little woof looking for a big woof to protects me, on walks earlier we saws big man in red suits in big building, I's barked at him but no goes away, mum says thats a pretend Santa Paws and I's seens him every years and I's has to get used to hims and not be silly.
> I don't believes her, I need a big woof to help me bark at its.


Bungo i is big woof I likes to bark at people hooman gets fed up but I needs bark or we will be in trouble.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Bungo i is big woof I likes to bark at people hooman gets fed up but I needs bark or we will be in trouble.


When can yous get here?
I agrees we needs to bark to stop troubles.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'ze been wiv female hooman all day (yawn) as male hooman bin out. I took her for a walk early this morning, I woz in a hurry so pulled her along, then we met hooman with puppy lots smaller than me who we knows, I got ever so cited and jumped all over puppy, he didn't mind. His hooman and my hooman woz talking about me, don't fink it was very comple..compleem….nice. Got home and she did washing, she shouts at me 'cos I keep sticking my head in hole when she putting smelly cloves in. Then I decided we'd play so she had to put coat on and come outside wiv me throwing toys, I don't giv 'em back and she gets fed up so she put me in my crate and went out. Came back with fings in a bag but wouldn't let me see. Had my lunch, takes all of five seconds, then she took me for anover walk so I fawt I would try and behave this time, got down drive and there was naybours who cum to say hello…..whoopee...I love them so did my bouncy dance. They fawt I was funny. My hooman said I have no daycorum, must get some. After walk which went well..sort of..had a snooze, Isnor. Next fing I nowe, my male hooman is home. Frilled 'cos I mist him and I go all waggy. Female hooman disappeared, fink she had enuff of me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> When can yous get here?
> I agrees we needs to bark to stop troubles.


I comes as soon as I finish nap us boxers gets tired from being silly hooman says.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I'ze been wiv female hooman all day (yawn) as male hooman bin out. I took her for a walk early this morning, I woz in a hurry so pulled her along, then we met hooman with puppy lots smaller than me who we knows, I got ever so cited and jumped all over puppy, he didn't mind. His hooman and my hooman woz talking about me, don't fink it was very comple..compleem….nice. Got home and she did washing, she shouts at me 'cos I keep sticking my head in hole when she putting smelly cloves in. Then I decided we'd play so she had to put coat on and come outside wiv me throwing toys, I don't giv 'em back and she gets fed up so she put me in my crate and went out. Came back with fings in a bag but wouldn't let me see. Had my lunch, takes all of five seconds, then she took me for anover walk so I fawt I would try and behave this time, got down drive and there was naybours who cum to say hello…..whoopee...I love them so did my bouncy dance. They fawt I was funny. My hooman said I have no daycorum, must get some. After walk which went well..sort of..had a snooze, Isnor. Next fing I nowe, my male hooman is home. Frilled 'cos I mist him and I go all waggy. Female hooman disappeared, fink she had enuff of me.


Your hooman sound like mine grumpy. The don't know fun we have to teach them.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The effrontery of some hoomans is beyond belief! You will never believe what mine did! 

She was sorting out some winter clothing for the puny little creature I'm obliged to share a home with when suddenly without as much as a by your leave I find my head being thrust into something dark and woolly. The next thing I know my legs are being unceremoniously pushed through two holes and I find myself wearing one of the skinny fellow's sweaters! Naturally being a fine figure of a Schnauzer it's much too small and tight for me. 

To register my displeasure at this gross violation of my person, I pretended I could only walk with great difficulty. And what did that geriatric hooman do? She laughed at me! 

I'm so cross with her I refuse to speak to her and if she thinks I'm going to guard the house against burglars tonight ...... she's got another think coming!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Beth78 said:


> I is very worry of window clothes, they did fall on me when hoomun covered windows. Now I fink they is dangerous I do.
> Hoomun says I is silly, I says mind theys own business and leave Whisp alone to be scare.


I doesn't like window clothes eiver. They does get in the way an stops me looksin out an I as to push em out of the way and sumtimes gets all tangled up specially wiv the reel long ones on the patyo window.

Is any uver woof cold today, I is freezin. I ated goin out for a walk, but once that string fing was on my colla there was no choice. I was colda than a nicecream wen I got back. But the ouse is all snuggly an warm, an I've spent most of the day on my big pillow unda the radiator


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> I doesn't like window clothes eiver. They does get in the way an stops me looksin out an I as to push em out of the way and sumtimes gets all tangled up specially wiv the reel long ones on the patyo window.
> 
> Is any uver woof cold today, I is freezin. I ated goin out for a walk, but once that string fing was on my colla there was no choice. I was colda than a nicecream wen I got back. But the ouse is all snuggly an warm, an I've spent most of the day on my big pillow unda the radiator


I beez evsa kold Jet n itz orrid. Weez gut sammat kalld sno ere n owr stupid ooman finks for leggedz likz ta plai init! Iz dem winda clove finks wot owr hooman kallz curtinz? Coz sheez makin sum n iz evsa grumpi n sez weez nota go anywear neerz er!

Ooman beans r veri peculia dont ya fink soo?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoomans woz late getting up this mawning so I'z choo'd my blanket.  The cat killed flyin' fing right in front of me but woodn't let me 'ave it.  Then they takes me out in cold wevver.  Only good fing so far woz brikfist. :Joyful


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Charity said:


> Hoomans woz late getting up this mawning so I'z choo'd my blanket.  The cat killed flyin' fing right in front of me but woodn't let me 'ave it.  Then they takes me out in cold wevver.  Only good fing so far woz brikfist. :Joyful


Brekfist is scrummletreats, specially wiv hotness in it.
I think you're hoomun should go back to bed it sounds tired.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Beth78 said:


> Brekfist is scrummletreats, specially wiv hotness in it.
> I think you're hoomun should go back to bed it sounds tired.


Can I cum yors for brikfist? Sounds delish. Fink my hoomans always tired 'cos them old, why they liv so long?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm bin finkin, why do windows need clothes? I fort only hoomans wore clothes, well xcept wen they do put sum of us woofers. Mum said she mite by me a coat coz it's cold an I is old. Flippin cheek, I's not old!! and don't need no coat!!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I as a jumper and coats for cold but it meks me itch so I shek but wont cum off! Nice tho it duz keep me cosy but feet is cold in wite stuff hooman sez it frost, I like it meks me jump abart meks hoomum laff.
Hoomum sez I need clothes for when hair is cut off so I dont catch coff, why cut hair I dont no meks no sense - hoomums is just weerd, I like it wen I cant see for hair in eyes!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I sneaked upstairs in night time and did sleep wiv hoomun. She did says it was only tonights but I is planin on for always


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I worries when I can't see my hoomans 'cos I fink they mite have fallen down toylet or bin kidnapped so I wynes. They fink I stoopid. 

One fing I want to no, why they change cloves to go to bed, wot that all about? They should ware same ones foreverrr then I don't get told off for stiking my hed in hole in white fing wot goes round and round, make me giddy.

I stuk looking after female hooman all day again, got better fings to do but male hooman says I got to, fawt that woz his job


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> I sneaked upstairs in night time and did sleep wiv hoomun. She did says it was only tonights but I is planin on for always
> View attachment 424210


You looks cosy we always sleeps in hooman bed kick her out the way.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I worries when I can't see my hoomans 'cos I fink they mite have fallen down toylet or bin kidnapped so I wynes. They fink I stoopid.
> 
> One fing I want to no, why they change cloves to go to bed, wot that all about? They should ware same ones foreverrr then I don't get told off for stiking my hed in hole in white fing wot goes round and round, make me giddy.
> 
> I stuk looking after female hooman all day again, got better fings to do but male hooman says I got to, fawt that woz his job


Worst still here hooman put me in bed time clothes! Does I look silly ?

Loki


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I sometimes allow my hooman to share the bed with me, but only when she's been very, very good! The small black hairy creature sleeps where he belongs ..... on the floor!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> I sneaked upstairs in night time and did sleep wiv hoomun. She did says it was only tonights but I is planin on for always
> View attachment 424210





Magyarmum said:


> I sometimes allow my hooman to share the bed with me, but only when she's been very, very good! The small black hairy creature sleeps where he belongs ..... on the floor!
> 
> View attachment 424223


Yoos is soooo lucky! My Hooman ses I not alloud on the bed no more cos I wee weed in the baffroom this morn'. She wee wees in the baffroom alll, the tym.  Why can't I? :Arghh

Honey.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You as a point Milly, it's not rite that we as to go outside in all wevers to do wees, but they as nice cumfy toylits inside. I fink we shud ave a campayne bout it , maybe rite to the pime minsta an see wot he can do. our slogan cud be ekwil rights for dogs!!!!!

I does sleeps on mums bed, I uses er feets as a pillow, it'e reel comfy!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424222
> 
> 
> Worst still here hooman put me in bed time clothes! Does I look silly ?
> ...


You looks warman snuggly. Notwally at all. Itwas cold last night hooman made me cuddle up, butis ok I likes cuddles x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You looks warman snuggly. Notwally at all. Itwas cold last night hooman made me cuddle up, butis ok I likes cuddles x


Last night so cold me and hooman cuddles then Sox gots in bed and cuddles then hooman get up say she have bad back due to no room in bed.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

What is wiv my hoomuns ?
First they bring a whole tree into my house and put fire strings on it.








Then theys poot a big fire star in my windows.








Then theys light a fire in the wall hole.








I is feeling so confoosed and fink maybe my hoomuns have gon head loopy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> What is wiv my hoomuns ?
> First they bring a whole tree into my house and put fire strings on it.
> View attachment 424398
> 
> ...


Maybe cos it is cold so you can pee near tree instead outside? Try that I would.

Loki


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So today has been good day for boxer. First we gets lovely long sleep because hooman forgot to set ringing for morning. Hooman Cross she have no time to do hair but I thinks her hair is least of her worries.

Then we go out for walk I does lots of sniffs play with ball. Then hooman come home from work and guess what ? Car back from vets so we can go field and pet shop for rabbit ears.

I play at field with Sox, play with ball, play with hooman and runs so fast I thinks my legs fall off.

Then we go pet shop and get tasty rabbit ear and new ball. Then I comes home and get my ear and kong.

Hooman but cross because I learn to open bin. You can does with your foot on the button at the bottom. Hooman puts stuff in I gets out. So now she squeeze it in the cupboard so I need to learn to open that now. Sox says hooman will send me away but no she loves me I knows.

Now I sleeps.

Loki


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Loki, I fink you should tell your hooman she is lucky to have such a clever dog, can you teach me to opin bin?

I in bad books 'cos I took female hooman's undies, I fink she call it, from fing which goes round and round wiv water in and I ran off wiv them. She said she not want slobbery knickers and frew them in bin. Hoomans no fun.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> Loki, I fink you should tell your hooman she is lucky to have such a clever dog, can you teach me to opin bin?
> 
> I in bad books 'cos I took female hooman's undies, I fink she call it, from fing which goes round and round wiv water in and I ran off wiv them. She said she not want slobbery knickers and frew them in bin. Hoomans no fun.
> 
> View attachment 424409


I steals undies and chew bra hooman get cross cos she cannot wear it. With bin there is button at bottom just hits it hard with paw. Same with hoover. Big tap. Watch hooman they show where button is. Lovely yummy stuff in the bin.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I steals undies and chew bra hooman get cross cos she cannot wear it. With bin there is button at bottom just hits it hard with paw. Same with hoover. Big tap. Watch hooman they show where button is. Lovely yummy stuff in the bin.


Hoomum bras is yum, I likes hoomums sox too they smells of feet I likes feet. I too likkle to reach in bin even on tippy toes, hoover too scary I scared I get blowed too noisy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Beth78 said:


> What is wiv my hoomuns ?
> First they bring a whole tree into my house and put fire strings on it.
> View attachment 424398
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I doesn't undastand the tree fing eiver, mum asn't got one but anty as. it's not big an sits on a table so I can't gets at it. I doesn't like them fire strings eiver, they doesn't seem safe. But I does luff the fire in the wall ole.I does ave a rug infront of it an luffs to sleeps there it's sooo comfy . I fink hoomans do go a bit loopy at kissmiss, I fink it's coz theyre brainz does get cold!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

As I've only lived with the decrepit hoooman and her puny companion since July I've no idea what Christmas will be like. Quite a let down I would imagine after the wonderful Christmas spent with Uncle Vlad in St Petersburg!

Sadly, I think my hooman has snow on the brain because she's acting more strangely than normal. Guess what she did to me yesterday?










How ridiculous and quite insulting to someone of my noble birth! I haven't seen any signs of a Christmas tree yet, so I'm praying that she's not intending to dress me up as one and expect me to wear those stupid Santa's on my head for days on end!

She's such a cheapskate there's no telling what she might do! What should I do?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> As I've only lived with the decrepit hoooman and her puny companion since July I've no idea what Christmas will be like. Quite a let down I would imagine after the wonderful Christmas spent with Uncle Vlad in St Petersburg!
> 
> Sadly, I think my hooman has snow on the brain because she's acting more strangely than normal. Guess what she did to me yesterday?
> 
> ...


Wow! Your Hooman is totally crackers! I wud hide behind sofa if mine done that to me. Christmas tree maybe that is present for you to pee on indoor loo? You is posh so you needs home comforts. I looking out for them dressup things now, saw hoomum looking at doggy santa suits in doggy shop yesterday, pulled her away sharpish!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Iz fink diz bea grate ider coz if wez awl lernt ter dryv den we duzent nead hoomanz ta tek uz owt ta walkiz plaizez coz wez can dryv uzelf!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I did see another fur person on walkies tooday.
It was runnin to us and I did says to him "NO GETS AWAY FROM US I IS SCARE OF YOU"
He did do some jumpin and sillys and wood not getting away.
So I says " GOES AWAY YOU OR I WOULD BITES YOU"
It's hoomun did then pick him up and I did shouts at hoomun.
I feels stressed now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> As I've only lived with the decrepit hoooman and her puny companion since July I've no idea what Christmas will be like. Quite a let down I would imagine after the wonderful Christmas spent with Uncle Vlad in St Petersburg!
> 
> Sadly, I think my hooman has snow on the brain because she's acting more strangely than normal. Guess what she did to me yesterday?
> 
> ...


Has you thinks of giving her a little nip on the butt to show you is displeased? Sox believe in positive hooman reinforcement but I do thinks you needs to be strict.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> I did see another fur person on walkies tooday.
> I was runnin to us and I did says to him "NO GETS AWAY FROM US I IS SCARE OF YOU"
> He did do some jumpin and sillys and wood not getting away.
> So I says " GOES AWAY YOU OR I WOULD BITES YOU"
> ...


I knows how you feel I has big stress today. Me and hooman in woods we see another fur I thinks great I can play. But hooman reels me in like a fish.

As we get closer other hooman and fur goes in bush. Then other fur starts shouting at me growling I is so scared I goes flat to the ground like a pancake so fur can't see me.

Then hooman tries to get me to keep going ! I thinks ' mother of pearl hooman lie on the floor and hide from fur or you be eats' but she doesn't. So I goes with her she need protection just in case. We gets past I bounce a little to show fur I look after hooman.

Then guess what's hooman says to other hooman , 'sorry he is a pain!' Me a pain I think not.

I so stressed after I do zooms around hooman make her dizzy. Maybe we do doggy yoga.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I so stressed after I do zooms around hooman make her dizzy. Maybe we do doggy yoga.


Doggy yoga is soooooo fun, I makes Bef hoomun rolls around and laarfs, very excitables.
I hasn't dun it in long times, wonder why ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Has you thinks of giving her a little nip on the butt to show you is displeased? Sox believe in positive hooman reinforcement but I do thinks you needs to be strict.


I do bounce on her to wake her up in the morning and give whatever bit of her anatomy is exposed a little nip with my pearly white teeth. Not that she takes any notice, she just tells me to leave her alone cos she needs to go to the loo urgently! 

I think Sox is probably right cos she'll let me do anything (well almost) if I give her a cuddle and tell her what a good girl she is! :Angelic


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Beth78 said:


> Doggy yoga is soooooo fun, I makes Bef hoomun rolls around and laarfs, very excitables.
> I hasn't dun it in long times, wonder why ?


We as a posta called yoga dogs up in the kichen. Ow does yous get to stand like that?? The one called munky pose must urt, an the one paw andstand don't looks possible. I fink I'll keep all four paws on the ground and leave em were they is not all streched out and bendy.Though the firefly pose looks gud, I's almost does the same fing wen I's scooting round the room


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Munky pose!!! and pawstand!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was talksin with anuver woofer today an he did tell me that santa paws wasn't reel. So i did ask who brings our presunts, an he said it was our hooman mums an dads. This isn't true is it? I's always asked santa paws for fings at kissmiss an mum didn't know wot i asked for, so who did bring me my treets an new colla an uver fings last year an all those years before?

My kwestion for today is this - is santa paws reel, an giff the reeson why you fink yes or no.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

My hooman keeps saying if I is not good he won't come so I believes I even no bark at other woofs yesterday in case. 

Sox


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> I was talksin with anuver woofer today an he did tell me that santa paws wasn't reel. So i did ask who brings our presunts, an he said it was our hooman mums an dads. This isn't true is it? I's always asked santa paws for fings at kissmiss an mum didn't know wot i asked for, so who did bring me my treets an new colla an uver fings last year an all those years before?
> 
> My kwestion for today is this - is santa paws reel, an giff the reeson why you fink yes or no.


Jet mait uz muzent sai fings lyk dat coz santa dont lyk it n myt knot levzya ani prezents! Korz ez reel n ers yor pruuf on see see tee vee or somat lyk dat taiken bi a wuuf wat livz darn layn frum uz!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

The doddery mad hooman say Santaclawz is reel but duznt bring stuff to you if you don’t beleeve in him.

I is a beleever.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Santa Paws haz to be reeel! I gets pressies every year and make sure my bruvvers is good too so we get the prezents.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooooops.  I finks I broked Hooman's settee.  I just jumped (Hooman says "launched meself at full speed from thefar side of the living room") on it and something snapped. :Eggonface :Sorry :Shy

Hooman just laughed, but I don't finks Santa Paws will be coming fer me. 

Milly.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Ooooops.  I finks I broked Hooman's settee.  I just jumped (Hooman says "launched meself at full speed from thefar side of the living room") on it and something snapped. :Eggonface :Sorry :Shy
> 
> Hooman just laughed, but I don't finks Santa Paws will be coming fer me.
> 
> Milly.


Don't worry just gives hooman sad eyes they forgive you. I breaks things all the time. This morning hooman sleep I launch myself and lands on her chest wake her up then take her spot in bed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Don't worry just gives hooman sad eyes they forgive you. I breaks things all the time. This morning hooman sleep I launch myself and lands on her chest wake her up then take her spot in bed.


Hoomum says I very good at sad eyes and begging like myrkat (wotevr that is) I good boi tho.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hoomum says I very good at sad eyes and begging like myrkat (wotevr that is) I good boi tho.


My hooman say maybe she swap me for a week if you are good boi.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Maybe we shud swap it wud be good to have bruvver, Sox looks nice, I lonly for fur compny for me and you cud do wot you like with my hoomum, she very layd bak gives gud cuddles amd treets galore. you need to not to pull on string thing tho she dont like that
Liks Danx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Maybe we shud swap it wud be good to have bruvver, Sox looks nice, I lonly for fur compny for me and you cud do wot you like with my hoomum, she very layd bak gives gud cuddles amd treets galore. you need to not to pull on string thing tho she dont like that
> Liks Danx


Sox is the best brother in the world he give cuddles and protect me from scary things.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Horror of horrors! 

My ancient hooman bought shampoo today and I know it has to be for me cos it says on the label "for white four leggeds" so it can't possibly be for the small hairy creature 'cos he's black! :Arghh

Too much of a coincidence that the offspring of the decrepit one's offspring is arriving tomorrow and I've got a suspicion the pair of them are going kidnap me and dump me in the shower!  How humiliating for one of such noble birth to be washed by peasants - and women at that- when I've been used to luxuriating in a marble bath attended by my men servants.:Grumpy

Life's not fair!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Horror of horrors!
> 
> My ancient hooman bought shampoo today and I know it has to be for me cos it says on the label "for white four leggeds" so it can't possibly be for the small hairy creature 'cos he's black! :Arghh
> 
> ...


My good sir the trick is to stick all four legs out so they cannot get you in the cubicle. They will no doubt offer you chicken do not accept!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I knowd Santa Paws is reel, I see'd him at the garden senter wiv his raindear. :Smug


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I newd it, santa paws is reel afta all, I was goin to tell the uver woofer but he wasn't there so I did leaf a peemail. I opes he does change is mind an belief soon, coz there's not much time left till kissmiss day!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today hooman gets a new rug for the floor she had to unwrap it and pull it out then roll it on floor. Loki helped but I is scared of new rug. I has to sit on my hooman lap and have a cuddle. Does anyone else have scary rug ?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I has scary rug, too.
Is looking like a flat sheeep.
Hooman says it’s for me but I thinks it covers hole with monstas in.
Not treading it. Ever.
Stay away from them, bro.


Tod.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> I has scary rug, too.
> Is looking like a flat sheeep.
> Hooman says it's for me but I thinks it covers hole with monstas in.
> Not treading it. Ever.
> ...


I thoughts so Loki is so stupid running over it, chewing it then sleeping on it. Will probably get eaten.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum as a scary rug too,it sits unda the cofee tabil an I doesn't like the way it looks at me. It just sits there starin at me all the time. Anty as a nice rug wot I does sit on an it's all cumfy, but mums won't lets me get at it. I fink maybe there mite be a big ole unda it too, uverwise why wud it be unda the tabil, hmmmmm I wunda if maybe I shud ave a look wen she's not in an it's not lookin at me?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> Mum as a scary rug too,it sits unda the cofee tabil an I doesn't like the way it looks at me. It just sits there starin at me all the time. Anty as a nice rug wot I does sit on an it's all cumfy, but mums won't lets me get at it. I fink maybe there mite be a big ole unda it too, uverwise why wud it be unda the tabil, hmmmmm I wunda if maybe I shud ave a look wen she's not in an it's not lookin at me?


Be careful if you don't s write back I know you is eaten.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Hahaha! 
I love this thread! 
It always makes me smile!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426022
> Today hooman gets a new rug for the floor she had to unwrap it and pull it out then roll it on floor. Loki helped but I is scared of new rug. I has to sit on my hooman lap and have a cuddle. Does anyone else have scary rug ?


Oh Sox you're a clever fellow, use your noddle! There are ways and means of getting rid of new scary rugs! Our hooman bought a white one same colour as me, and I didn't like it because being white myself, I became totally insignificant lying on it. ............. highly dangerous ........... someone could have tripped over me causing injuries to my person. SO ...... it had to go!

Quite simple, every night when the ancient one was sleeping I peed and pooped all over it and wiped my dirty paws and beard on it as well. Didn't take long before she rolled it up saying she'll put it away until summer.

Easy peasy!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I wos brave and pulled the flat sheep across the floor.

OMG!! The hole moved with it!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Linda Weasel said:


> I wos brave and pulled the flat sheep across the floor.
> 
> OMG!! The hole moved with it!


Duz u fink itz wun of dem blak holz dem hoomanz allus talkin bout? Iz allus fort dem beez in da skie nut in da fluur


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

my hoomum sez rugs is tripp hazzerd so I is appy no rugs ere. Her could fall over me no rug needed - rude! 
Wud not want to fall in ole I did that once in country park and hoomum ad to get me out, it was wet and cowd brrr.... made er laff tho 
licksx Dan


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> I wos brave and pulled the flat sheep across the floor.
> 
> OMG!! The hole moved with it!


This is certainly scary these rugs should we tries to get hooman to ban rugs? Loki still not scared of rug but he is stupids.

Sox


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Oh Sox you're a clever fellow, use your noddle! There are ways and means of getting rid of new scary rugs! Our hooman bought a white one same colour as me, and I didn't like it because being white myself, I became totally insignificant lying on it. ............. highly dangerous ........... someone could have tripped over me causing injuries to my person. SO ...... it had to go!
> 
> Quite simple, every night when the ancient one was sleeping I peed and pooped all over it and wiped my dirty paws and beard on it as well. Didn't take long before she rolled it up saying she'll put it away until summer.
> 
> Easy peasy!


Hooman has already said no pee, poops or pukes on her new rug. She seems to love the thing and keeps talking about it. Loki will probably pee on it which is good.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> my hoomum sez rugs is tripp hazzerd so I is appy no rugs ere. Her could fall over me no rug needed - rude!
> Wud not want to fall in ole I did that once in country park and hoomum ad to get me out, it was wet and cowd brrr.... made er laff tho
> licksx Dan


I falls in stream and hooman laughs aren't hoomans horrible?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I falls in stream and hooman laughs aren't hoomans horrible?


I went head over heels into a deep ditch yesterday and the offspring of my hoomans offspring had to lift me out by my harness.

So undignified for a canine of my noble breeding!

And the small puny black hairy creature sniggered at my plight ........ how dare he!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I went head over heels into a deep ditch yesterday and the offspring of my hoomans offspring had to lift me out by my harness.
> 
> So undignified for a canine of my noble breeding!
> 
> And the small puny black hairy creature sniggered at my plight ........ how dare he!


Most un dignified but at least someone helped you out I had to crawl out myself. Loki is still enjoying the rug I'm sure he will soon disappear by its hand.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I falls in stream and hooman laughs aren't hoomans horrible?


To be fair, it was funny! Hooum is always laffing at me she sez I cute..?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> I went head over heels into a deep ditch yesterday and the offspring of my hoomans offspring had to lift me out by my harness.
> 
> So undignified for a canine of my noble breeding!
> 
> And the small puny black hairy creature sniggered at my plight ........ how dare he!


I bet you got loads of extra cuddles tho so it mite av been worf it?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426120
> 
> 
> Most un dignified but at least someone helped you out I had to crawl out myself. Loki is still enjoying the rug I'm sure he will soon disappear by its hand.


You can always hope he does


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You can always hope he does


I hopes but he has been here a year now and not disappeared so ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2019)

(first time I've looked at this thread, love it)

humans call me whatareyoudoin-oi-getinnow, and sometimes they call me finn but I don't respond to any of it so its fine.

lived with this clan for a few months and they are weird but they let me drag them outside and they got me a duck thing and they have cheese.

theres also a rabbit here that im friends with but not when it is out of its jail as it chases me 

also some squirrel things in tiny humans room that don't live in trees?confused cant chase get grabbed by neck shackle and taken out of room

my favourite game is what-have-you-got it is great they cant catch me they too slow hahaha


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

AsahiGo said:


> (first time I've looked at this thread, love it)
> 
> humans call me whatareyoudoin-oi-getinnow, and sometimes they call me finn but I don't respond to any of it so its fine.
> 
> ...


We boxers would love to live with squirrels that sounds exciting! Hoomans also call me whatareyoudoing? Are we related? Are you boxer ?

Loki


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I hopes but he has been here a year now and not disappeared so ....


Maybe new rug do trick.....


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

AsahiGo said:


> (first time I've looked at this thread, love it)
> 
> humans call me whatareyoudoin-oi-getinnow, and sometimes they call me finn but I don't respond to any of it so its fine.
> 
> ...


I likes what have you got game - they carnt get me behind sofa!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> We boxers would love to live with squirrels that sounds exciting! Hoomans also call me whatareyoudoing? Are we related? Are you boxer ?
> 
> Loki


Not boxer, am paininbum  you could learn your human to capture squirrel things? Be patient they not advanced hunters like us



DanWalkersmum said:


> I likes what have you got game - they carnt get me behind sofa!


I'm too giant for behind sofa so I run up and down stairs sometimes knock human down with me good fun 11/10recommend


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I did try an moof the rug but I cudn't no matta ow ard i tryed to pull it from the middle an shakes it from the sides, it jus wudn't budge no how. I did try an push the tabil off it, but that wudn't moof eiver, i is startin to get a bit freekeded out now. Cud it be one of them black oles undaneef or just a big ole that does leed to oztraylya, or is it jus stucked down wiv gloo  I doesn't know but I asn't disapeared, not yet anyhoo


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> Well I did try an moof the rug but I cudn't no matta ow ard i tryed to pull it from the middle an shakes it from the sides, it jus wudn't budge no how. I did try an push the tabil off it, but that wudn't moof eiver, i is startin to get a bit freekeded out now. Cud it be one of them black oles undaneef or just a big ole that does leed to oztraylya, or is it jus stucked down wiv gloo  I doesn't know but I asn't disapeared, not yet anyhoo


You is brave can you come here to try ? Today we goes out and it very wet and muddy we have fun. Then hooman say on the way home maybe boxers live in garden because she doesn't want rug to get muddy ! She love rug more than boxers ?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha! Hooman has anozer fink comin.

Try get kiz and kuddles from rug.

Try get rug to shout wen bad peeple come round.

Try get rug do puppy eyes when hooman sad.

No kontest , guys. You will win throo.
Rug will b yore’s soon to do wif wot u wont.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Ha! Hooman has anozer fink comin.
> 
> Try get kiz and kuddles from rug.
> 
> ...


This is good to hears. Hooman bought us new toy and rabbit ears so maybe we be ok.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> This is good to hears. Hooman bought us new toy and rabbit ears so maybe we be ok.


She buy you new toy and rabbit ears so you leave rug alone, its a bribe!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

War is over rug is actually quite comfy I sleeps near my new toy octopus.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426254
> War is over rug is actually quite comfy I sleeps near my new toy octopus.


You looking xtra chilled bro, pink fluff thing luk gud fun, you sleep cos you had too much fun? why no bruvver has he been dognapped  or has rug got im?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You looking xtra chilled bro, pink fluff thing luk gud fun, you sleep cos you had too much fun? why no bruvver has he been dognapped  or has rug got im?


He is cuddling hooman he always have to cuddle hooman in night times to makes up for being pain in the bum in the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426254
> War is over rug is actually quite comfy I sleeps near my new toy octopus.


Lots of fun things there but where's your piles of chewed cardboard and socks? You don't have them in your house?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

AsahiGo said:


> Lots of fun things there but where's your piles of chewed cardboard and socks? You don't have them in your house?


We boxers wouldn't go near hooman smelly socks.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I likes mucky socks you boxers dont no wot you missin! hoomum meks me a treat from cardbord er puts treats in it and meks box for me to chew, it my favorite toy er sez it cheap too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2019)

I love socks dirty socks clean socks and i like mixing them all up so people have to wash them all over agen. But my best favourite is sittin on windowsill with underwear but people here don't like that and I get told off.
I love cardboard its the best its good to chew while staring human in eyes and challenging her to chase me for soggy carboard lumps. I eat them i win haha


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

AsahiGo said:


> I love socks dirty socks clean socks and i like mixing them all up so people have to wash them all over agen. But my best favourite is sittin on windowsill with underwear but people here don't like that and I get told off.
> I love cardboard its the best its good to chew while staring human in eyes and challenging her to chase me for soggy carboard lumps. I eat them i win haha


cardbord yes, underwear?  ug weird


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I leefs mums socks alone, they smells bad!:Vomit


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

To all the wuffs who have suffered due to their hooman's peculiarities, the small black hairy creature aka Gwylim and I, Grisha Potemkin-Rimsky-Korsakov-Putin KGB would like to wish you all a ...............................

*Very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> To all the wuffs who have suffered due to their hooman's peculiarities, the small black hairy creature aka Gwylim and I, Grisha Potemkin-Rimsky-Korsakov-Putin KGB would like to wish you all a ...............................
> 
> *Very Merry Christmas!*


Merry Christmas to you both. We are having a merry time with hooman sister but is very tired. Christmas is hard work.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Merry Christmas! I is not happy tho, I had to hav baff yesterday and now I smells like lemon grass and flowers and such. And my hoomum has maked me wear stoopid bow tie! 
There is much choclit about too I likes choclit, I can eat whole big bar on my own , but I is not allowd it! Only hoomans allowd it, they not sharing! Rude!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Merry Christmas! I is not happy tho, I had to hav baff yesterday and now I smells like lemon grass and flowers and such. And my hoomum has maked me wear stoopid bow tie!
> There is much choclit about too I likes choclit, I can eat whole big bar on my own , but I is not allowd it! Only hoomans allowd it, they not sharing! Rude!


We boxers go for special bath yesterday I not happy have my nails done. Hooman say I'm fluffy for Christmas.

Sox


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

My hoomN do lots of treets for me so I ware this stoopid stuff fo her. Cooldnt bribe my face tho.
PS: wots a barf. Am I missing out? I have neva been given one. Is I undapriviliged?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Merry Christmas! I is not happy tho, I had to hav baff yesterday and now I smells like lemon grass and flowers and such. And my hoomum has maked me wear stoopid bow tie!
> There is much choclit about too I likes choclit, I can eat whole big bar on my own , but I is not allowd it! Only hoomans allowd it, they not sharing! Rude!


Merry Christmas! You lucky, I like to smell nice, but not baff, look wot hooman offspring got me, I have to wear it today - I is not a pea woofter, meks me look stoopid! Wood not ave minded bow!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Merry Christmas! I is not happy tho, I had to hav baff yesterday and now I smells like lemon grass and flowers and such. And my hoomum has maked me wear stoopid bow tie!
> There is much choclit about too I likes choclit, I can eat whole big bar on my own , but I is not allowd it! Only hoomans allowd it, they not sharing! Rude!


Hoomum buys me dog choclit is gud but I only gets a tiny bit a day in case I gets fat - rude! Hoomum has whole bar!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> My hoomN do lots of treets for me so I ware this stoopid stuff fo her. Cooldnt bribe my face tho.
> PS: wots a barf. Am I missing out? I have neva been given one. Is I undapriviliged?
> View attachment 427047





DanWalkersmum said:


> Merry Christmas! You lucky, I like to smell nice, but not baff, look wot hooman offspring got me, I have to wear it today - I is not a pea woofter, meks me look stoopid! Wood not ave minded bow!
> View attachment 427050


You both look not amused with hooman I hope treats is yummy.

Bath is horrible you gets wet and it takes away smell of poo. Then groomer puts bow tie on my harness so I looks stupid. Groomer cuts my nails pretty much takes my feets off. Then after all that I gets blow dried !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> You both look not amused with hooman I hope treats is yummy.
> 
> Bath is horrible you gets wet and it takes away smell of poo. Then groomer puts bow tie on my harness so I looks stupid. Groomer cuts my nails pretty much takes my feets off. Then after all that I gets blow dried !


Yuz luki! Iz getz AWL me hare puled owt bi da rootz n wen da groomaz dun Iz lukz liek plukd chiken. S'not funni!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Yuz luki! Iz getz AWL me hare puled owt bi da rootz n wen da groomaz dun Iz lukz liek plukd chiken. S'not funni!


Dog comes out before us looks like plucked turkey what wrong with hoomans?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Dog comes out before us looks like plucked turkey what wrong with hoomans?


I finkz der jeluz coz dey duznt av furr lik uz! Meybee deez goin ta mayk demzelvz koatz wif wot deyv kut of uz?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas to yoooooouu, my K9 pals.

My hooman bruvver has cum for his lunch, I fawt we woz having sandwitches but we is not. I licked him all over, he said he luves me and I luv him. I fawt we woz going to have games but they haz now put me in my crate 'coz they say I am too xsited, I fawt that's wot you woz ment to be at Christmas. My hooman female sed its not safe as I like to stik my head in the hot fing with nobs and fire at the back. They tried to put Santa hat on me but I fawt it was a rabbit and woz going to eat it so they took it away. Meanies!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Merry Kissmiss to evrywoof. We did ave big kissmiss a foo weeks ago so today is a nice kwiet day ere, jus me an mum an the telly box. Well I mus ave bin gud, coz santa paws did come an leef me some presunts, so I is reel a pea. I luffs my noo big pillow, I did need a noo one coz I sort of digged in the old one an it was a bit scrappy.

Mum does ave choklits, lots of em, all diffrunt kinds an they does smell so gud. But she as em in a cubord were I can't reach, I does know I shudn't ave em but I does wants em so bad. (sigh) But on the uver and, I's not ad a baff , I ates baffs an I kicks up such a fuzz that only unkil can baff me, an e's not ere so no baffs for this woof, yaayy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Well I hopes all you woofters ad a pea day today. Hoomum was up early and er gets dressed early (no slobbig abart today) cos we go to see little hoomums today. we go in car takes ages so must be long way - no country park today I has to stay clean - shame.I luffs little hoomums tho they is ver noisy and gives me edake, I ad lovely treats and turkey for dinner yum then play with little hoomums and go walks on string. I so tired we bin there all day and I am pooped redy for bed - luvly day tho but nice and kwiet at ome, I likes old kwiet hoomum best. nite all you woofters
licks x Dan


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

We is avin a layz day 2day and I am a pea cos yesterday was full on so much noyz. I feel a bit pawly today so glad of rest. Got a nice bow from littel hoomums they luf it if I dress up - not sure though does I luk stoopid?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> We is avin a layz day 2day and I am a pea cos yesterday was full on so much noyz. I feel a bit pawly today so glad of rest. Got a nice bow from littel hoomums they luf it if I dress up - not sure though does I luk stoopid?
> View attachment 427441


I think you looks dapper. I has been pawly today to hooman so worried she stay home. I feels better but carry on looking ill and sad so she cuddle me. We go on holiday next week so hooman says I need to be feeling better.

Loki

Ps I gets lots of presents yesterday including squeaking giraffe


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Fank you! I likes dapper is gud word!
I ope you is better for your oliday - sure hooman cuddles do the trick it works for me, you needs to keep remindin your hoomum to cuddle you, give em sad eye an snuggle up, they likes that! 
I only got few present, a sweeky duck, a flat ball thingy that skweeks and loads of yummy treats, but hoomum sez I spoiled rotten anyways.
ooh hoomum just said the V word, I needs to go for spot on wotever to see nurse rootine visit er sez I used to like nurse er give treets, but last time I went was all day and they chopped of all me air an even my belly was nude, was orrible so ope they dont leaf me agen. Shud I hide an refuse to go?


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Fank you! I likes dapper is gud word!
> I ope you is better for your oliday - sure hooman cuddles do the trick it works for me, you needs to keep remindin your hoomum to cuddle you, give em sad eye an snuggle up, they likes that!
> I only got few present, a sweeky duck, a flat ball thingy that skweeks and loads of yummy treats, but hoomum sez I spoiled rotten anyways.
> ooh hoomum just said the V word, I needs to go for spot on wotever to see nurse rootine visit er sez I used to like nurse er give treets, but last time I went was all day and they chopped of all me air an even my belly was nude, was orrible so ope they dont leaf me agen. Shud I hide an refuse to go?


I finks you looks very nice wiv your bow tie, mines one is just plain red and boring, yours one is fancy! I fink I likes a fancy one next time I has to wear one. 
No don't go hiding, yous must go and ave your rooteen vizit cos else you mite get all pawly. Yous don't wanna get pawly. Last time wot I went to the vetz I went to givz sum of my very own blood for elping a teeny tiny puppy dog wot wos very Pawly! Perhaps she did hide and didn't ave her rooteen vizit?

I knows wot you meen about wen they chops off your hair, they shaved my leg AND my neck! But it waznt too bad cos I gots a lot of roasted chickens what they feeded me whiles they was getting my blood for the pawly puppy. Then I got to choows any toy at all what I wanted from the shop.
I choowsed big caterpillar what I've add me eyes on for a very long time. I wanted it every time we has been to the vetz but my hoomum kep saying it wos too spensiv! I gots it now though, esept I has taken off itz legs!

Maybe if you is very good at rooteen vetz vizit, yous mite get roasted chickens and new toy?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Bugsys grandma said:


> I finks you looks very nice wiv your bow tie, mines one is just plain red and boring, yours one is fancy! I fink I likes a fancy one next time I has to wear one.
> No don't go hiding, yous must go and ave your rooteen vizit cos else you mite get all pawly. Yous don't wanna get pawly. Last time wot I went to the vetz I went to givz sum of my very own blood for elping a teeny tiny puppy dog wot wos very Pawly! Perhaps she did hide and didn't ave her rooteen vizit?
> 
> I knows wot you meen about wen they chops off your hair, they shaved my leg AND my neck! But it waznt too bad cos I gots a lot of roasted chickens what they feeded me whiles they was getting my blood for the pawly puppy. Then I got to choows any toy at all what I wanted from the shop.
> ...


Fank you I fink you very brave woofter. I ope pawly puppy is okay now you av giv your blood to make er better. 
I will fink of you today and try to be brave too, mite get sum chicken and toy if I lucky I likes caterpillar legs too yum!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I doesn't mind going to the vet lady coz she is nice an always makes a fuss of me an gives me bizkits. Wen I as my vacsinayshuns she does it so gentil that I doesn't even feel nufin. But sumtimes strange fings does appen there,like the time I did go for a little sleep an woke up wiv sum of my teef missin.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Da furst tym me hooman tookz mez to da vetz man Iz wuffed at im, n nouw e allez callz me Mista Grumpi Snot fare coz me hooman sez iz n appi go luki yung fella n iz neva grumpi


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> I doesn't mind going to the vet lady coz she is nice an always makes a fuss of me an gives me bizkits. Wen I as my vacsinayshuns she does it so gentil that I doesn't even feel nufin. But sumtimes strange fings does appen there,like the time I did go for a little sleep an woke up wiv sum of my teef missin.


You lucky wen they put me to sleep I woke up wiv sumat missin (not teef) and a scar, beware of the sharp fing! No amount of biskits cud mek up for the loss of me prize danglers.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You lucky wen they put me to sleep I woke up wiv sumat missin (not teef) and a scar, beware of the sharp fing! No amount of biskits cud mek up for the loss of me prize danglers.


Loki loose his danglers next month not me I keeps mine.

sox


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki loose his danglers next month not me I keeps mine.
> 
> sox


Wot's danglers then?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> Wot's danglers then?


danglers is good to lick when Hooman trying to sleep.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> danglers is good to lick when Hooman trying to sleep.


:Joyful


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki loose his danglers next month not me I keeps mine.
> 
> sox


Puzzzzle here. I went to the vet place and got lots of cuddlez and put in a crate, it was OK coz I like my crate. I fell asleep...wen I woked up I still felt all sleeeeeeppyyyyy...nice ladeez gave me sum food and then my hoooman came! As the nurse lady was talkin I noticed I woz a bit sore down below and had a lick - they stuck a lampshade on my head! I woz NOT impressed and whinged the whoooooolle evening...
hooman sed this was about danglies, and something about an empty purse? not sure wot money haz to do wiv it...


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> something about an empty purse?


 that's coz vets costs loadsamoney.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki loose his danglers next month not me I keeps mine.
> 
> sox


Iz finks Sox yud betta wach owt afta Loki getz iz danglerz cutz, coz if e'z anifink likz da wite fing e'll bee evasa bossi.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Iz finks Sox yud betta wach owt afta Loki getz iz danglerz cutz, coz if e'z anifink likz da wite fing e'll bee evasa bossi.


Loki is douche now will it get worse ?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Puzzzzle here. I went to the vet place and got lots of cuddlez and put in a crate, it was OK coz I like my crate. I fell asleep...wen I woked up I still felt all sleeeeeeppyyyyy...nice ladeez gave me sum food and then my hoooman came! As the nurse lady was talkin I noticed I woz a bit sore down below and had a lick - they stuck a lampshade on my head! I woz NOT impressed and whinged the whoooooolle evening...
> hooman sed this was about danglies, and something about an empty purse? not sure wot money haz to do wiv it...


I hope they put cone on Loki maybe he catch sky tv hooman says.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is douche now will it get worse ?


Iz finks ez goin ta bee da wurstezt e can bee n juzt bee wornzed e mite chayng color lyk da wuff wot livz wif mee.

Evrywun nowz Schnawzerz iz alliz blak lyk me iz butt ez a durti grai colur. S'not natrel!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I askd my hooman wot danglers woz. She sed I woz much too yung to bee using werds like that....I still downt no but I downt fink I haz any.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I askd my hooman wot danglers woz. She sed I woz much too yung to bee using werds like that....I still downt no but I downt fink I haz any.


I thinks only boy dogs maybe ? Is you girl dog ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I deffinitily a girl. If I not got any you no wots, I kant have them stolen ….phew!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's ok I as workeded out wot danglers is. It's bin so long since i did loose mine i ad forgottid all bout em. 

There's firewerks goin off agin tonite, mum says its coz of noo year, but i is fed up of them already, the noize is orrid !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> It's ok I as workeded out wot danglers is. It's bin so long since i did loose mine i ad forgottid all bout em.
> 
> There's firewerks goin off agin tonite, mum says its coz of noo year, but i is fed up of them already, the noize is orrid !


I was so annoyed with the puny creature I'm forced to share a bedroom with because he woke me and the ancient one up at midnight with his wuffing and gruffling! The ancient one was NOT happy and quite rightly shouted at him to SHUT UP!

What a drama queen some wuffs are over a few little popping noises which went on for no more than five minutes. Nothing to compare to the spectacular firework display my Uncle Vlad puts on every NYE in St Petersburg.

Had he heard the noise those fireworks make the small black hairy creature would have had a nervous breakdown for sure!

Ridiculous!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> I was so annoyed with the puny creature I'm forced to share a bedroom with because he woke me and the ancient one up at midnight with his wuffing and gruffling! The ancient one was NOT happy and quite rightly shouted at him to SHUT UP!
> 
> What a drama queen some wuffs are over a few little popping noises which went on for no more than five minutes. Nothing to compare to the spectacular firework display my Uncle Vlad puts on every NYE in St Petersburg.
> 
> ...


I eard bangs and pops and big flashes like storm! it wake me up and went on for ages so I groled and woofed until hoomum got up and put light on and put jumper on and telly to kill noises and giv me cuddles til I go to sleep agen. She a bit grumpy this mornin tho, so I give extra sad eyes and cute licks. Seems to be working cos I just got to play catch with bacon treats yum!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> It's ok I as workeded out wot danglers is. It's bin so long since i did loose mine i ad forgottid all bout em.
> 
> There's firewerks goin off agin tonite, mum says its coz of noo year, but i is fed up of them already, the noize is orrid !


I ates fireworks


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Charity said:


> Yes, I deffinitily a girl. If I not got any you no wots, I kant have them stolen ….phew!


You is lucky then, but watch em cos they mite find sumfink else to steal off you insted, they is crafty is vets.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hooman is active strangely. She has thrown out loads of stuff. The territory looks very different and Hooman keeps saying "Haven't used that in ages, so that's going That's no good - it's going out too." I finks she says the black sofa is going tomorrow.

If these fings are no good, that means they naughty? And they disappeared?

We is worried doggies now. :Nailbiting :Nailbiting :Nailbiting :Lurking :Lurking :Lurking

Hooman's sitting there going :Smuggrin :Smug


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Hooman is active strangely. She has thrown out loads of stuff. The territory looks very different and Hooman keeps saying "Haven't used that in ages, so that's going That's no good - it's going out too." I finks she says the black sofa is going tomorrow.
> 
> If these fings are no good, that means they naughty? And they disappeared?
> 
> ...


Have you been naughties or good ? Loki not disappear and he is most naughty I thinks you ok ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> Hooman is active strangely. She has thrown out loads of stuff. The territory looks very different and Hooman keeps saying "Haven't used that in ages, so that's going That's no good - it's going out too." I finks she says the black sofa is going tomorrow.
> 
> If these fings are no good, that means they naughty? And they disappeared?
> 
> ...


Wen ouz hooman sed da sofz goin da nexdai too menz cum n carrid it awf but dey cumz bak wif anuffa wun witch da wite fing sez iz cumfyer den di awd n. Ya neva nowz yamite getz luki!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Have you been naughties or good ? Loki not disappear and he is most naughty I thinks you ok ?


Naughty. :Nailbiting :Muted



Magyarmum said:


> Wen ouz hooman sed da sofz goin da nexdai too menz cum n carrid it awf but dey cumz bak wif anuffa wun witch da wite fing sez iz cumfyer den di awd n. Ya neva nowz yamite getz luki!


Is not just sofa. . Is a huge box that's bin there longer than me (Milly), crest of drawers, plywood, blinds, a handrail, somefing Hooman calls "pop-up laundry basket", old carpet (also there longer than me), a broken blender, a telly-set-box, an Arial and about 13 bags filled with old clothes and fings :Wideyed

Me and Honey better be very, very good, or Hooman might make us disappear. :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My hooman likes frowing fings out, she sez she wonts to bee marmalistic, fink your hooman duz too


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Naughty. :Nailbiting :Muted
> 
> Is not just sofa. . Is a huge box that's bin there longer than me (Milly), crest of drawers, plywood, blinds, a handrail, somefing Hooman calls "pop-up laundry basket", old carpet (also there longer than me), a broken blender, a telly-set-box, an Arial and about 13 bags filled with old clothes and fings :Wideyed
> 
> Me and Honey better be very, very good, or Hooman might make us disappear. :Nailbiting


best thing when hooman on her last nerve Loki cuddle her and kisses her and she forgets. You better get cuddling.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Charity said:


> My hooman likes frowing fings out, she sez she wonts to bee marmalistic, fink your hooman duz too


Fank yoo. I hopes so. I finks I heard the word "de-cluttering", so hopefully that's all it is. 



Boxer123 said:


> best thing when hooman on her last nerve Loki cuddle her and kisses her and she forgets. You better get cuddling.


We has been cuddling her today, altho Honey keeps smacking her on the face, useless half-dog. 

. I finks I need to stop my bottom burps too. Hooman says I stinks.:Hungover :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> Naughty. :Nailbiting :Muted
> 
> Is not just sofa. . Is a huge box that's bin there longer than me (Milly), crest of drawers, plywood, blinds, a handrail, somefing Hooman calls "pop-up laundry basket", old carpet (also there longer than me), a broken blender, a telly-set-box, an Arial and about 13 bags filled with old clothes and fings :Wideyed
> 
> Me and Honey better be very, very good, or Hooman might make us disappear. :Nailbiting


Dat bee weri, weri seeryus coz wen owr hooman ad lotz a bagz uf awd cloffs her putz dem in kar n uz az wel n awf wez goad.

Wen her stopz wez wuz terryfyed coz her stopz at da plaice wer dey leafz dem norti wuffaz wot hoomanz not wontz eni mor. Da wite fing sez ez going ta ave n eart attak, n Iz tryd ta ide unda bagz.

Den wen her goez in ta da norti wuffa plaice wez finks maibee herz gettin nuffa wuffa nsted uff uz! Wot a releef wen her cumz bak wif a bloke wot tekz dee bagz n wez finks coz wez gwoold at im n beed ferosush e desiderd nut ta tak uzaz wel.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Dat bee weri, weri seeryus coz wen owr hooman ad lotz a bagz uf awd cloffs her putz dem in kar n uz az wel n awf wez goad.
> 
> Wen her stopz wez wuz terryfyed coz her stopz at da plaice wer dey leafz dem norti wuffaz wot hoomanz not wontz eni mor. Da wite fing sez ez going ta ave n eart attak, n Iz tryd ta ide unda bagz.
> 
> Den wen her goez in ta da norti wuffa plaice wez finks maibee herz gettin nuffa wuffa nsted uff uz! Wot a releef wen her cumz bak wif a bloke wot tekz dee bagz n wez finks coz wez gwoold at im n beed ferosush e desiderd nut ta tak uzaz wel.


Oh, no!!  :Nailbiting :Nailbiting So scary!

We has had a talk wiv Hooman about our concerns. She sed knew we was unsettled, but we has nuffink to worry about. Sed somefing about feeling like the clutter was taking over and she couldn't move for it.  . But we is here to stay. No matter how naughty we get.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I does fink that declutterins is sum kind of dizease wot hooman females get at this time of year. It's simptums is, emptyin out cupords an drawers an shoving fings in bin linerz, pullin fings out an puttin em back agin, dustin fings wot don't usuly gets dustid an sayin norty words wen fings gets dropped on the floor or on er feets. Don't worry, it doesn't last long an then everyfin will be back to ow it always is.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> Hmmm, I does fink that declutterins is sum kind of dizease wot hooman females get at this time of year. It's simptums is, emptyin out cupords an drawers an shoving fings in bin linerz, pullin fings out an puttin em back agin, dustin fings wot don't usuly gets dustid an sayin norty words wen fings gets dropped on the floor or on er feets. Don't worry, it doesn't last long an then everyfin will be back to ow it always is.


My hoomuns got this diseez, I cuz like declutterin I steelz fings and did steel a nice fluff yesterday that I did kill and defluff, woz really fun times


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you fink they needs to see the doctor? I down't wont my hooman to have a diseez, she mite pass it on to me tho I iz vaxinated.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hmmm, I does fink that declutterins is sum kind of dizease wot hooman females get at this time of year. It's simptums is, emptyin out cupords an drawers an shoving fings in bin linerz, pullin fings out an puttin em back agin, dustin fings wot don't usuly gets dustid an sayin norty words wen fings gets dropped on the floor or on er feets. Don't worry, it doesn't last long an then everyfin will be back to ow it always is.


Oh Dog! Hooman's had this for ages then!  She start wiv the cupboard afore Santa Paws came, and bin throwing things out at random ever since.



Beth78 said:


> My hoomuns got this diseez, I cuz like declutterin I steelz fings and did steel a nice fluff yesterday that I did kill and defluff, woz really fun times


I does steel her noo house shoes and make sure they is ded, but Homan tells me off. :Eggonface


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My hoomum is sneaky, we go for walk and her let me get in the muddy puddles I luvs muddy puddles, I took full advataj I got filfy. but we come back ome and she sez B word....... we all nows wot that meanz...... made er chase me round garden, and, well I smell like a mango now and is all fluffed up - not too bad tho better than baf ouse were they baf me,cut me air, nails and keeps me for ages, er keeps tellin me ow gorjus I am and givs loadzafuss I do likes fuss and a tension, so I is a pea, until next time.......


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Took some rather flattering photos this morning  what do you guys think? I is beautiful isn't I :Angelic









These were taken before and after hooman said 'walkies'


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Cookielabrador said:


> Took some rather flattering photos this morning  what do you guys think? I is beautiful isn't I :Angelic
> View attachment 428402
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh Cookie!

Wot big toofs uz got!. Beez u a wulf liek da wun in Read Ridin Ood?

Duz ya eet ikle wuffz liek me iz fur ya dinna?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cookielabrador said:


> Took some rather flattering photos this morning  what do you guys think? I is beautiful isn't I :Angelic
> View attachment 428402
> 
> 
> ...


You is looking good Cookie.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We had good week last week we goes on holi bobs with hooman. We go beach everyday and play and have cod from chip shop. Then today hooman go back to work  why holi bobs finished? We play in garden today I likes Sox to chase me but I do miss beach.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Cooke you is one ansome woofter! lovely teef


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428408
> We had good week last week we goes on holi bobs with hooman. We go beach everyday and play and have cod from chip shop. Then today hooman go back to work  why holi bobs finished? We play in garden today I likes Sox to chase me but I do miss beach.


I never been to beech, or holibobs yet, dus you after be older to do holibobs, I fink I wud like if u get cod - I likes cod, maybe you go agen if you is gud bois an get cod!?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I never been to beech, or holibobs yet, dus you after be older to do holibobs, I fink I wud like if u get cod - I likes cod, maybe you go agen if you is gud bois an get cod!?


You should ask your hooman for holi bobs it is dog right. Holi bob house have special rules they are never allowed to leave boxer alone  we gets to go pub and walks. I was super naughty all last year and still get cod so not so worried.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> You should ask your hooman for holi bobs it is dog right. Holi bob house have special rules they are never allowed to leave boxer alone  we gets to go pub and walks. I was super naughty all last year and still get cod so not so worried.


Will ask hoomum for holibobs walks, and cod sound ok but not sure about pub one we go in sumtimes can be a bit lowd tho.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Will ask hoomum for holibobs walks, and cod sound ok but not sure about pub one we go in sumtimes can be a bit lowd tho.


Maybe you come with us we keeps you safe. If you is good in pub do sits and paw they gives you biscuits. I gets loads cos I is cute and give good paw.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe you come with us we keeps you safe. If you is good in pub do sits and paw they gives you biscuits. I gets loads cos I is cute and give good paw.


I only just learned to give paw so that cud work, will work on cuteness and paw giving fank yu for advize.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> You should ask your hooman for holi bobs it is dog right. Holi bob house have special rules they are never allowed to leave boxer alone  we gets to go pub and walks. I was super naughty all last year and still get cod so not so worried.


Wez goez on holibobs but nut wif owr hooman. Wez goez n staiz wif owr uffa mum n dad n hooman sista. Itz wear wez liffed wen wez woz ikle. Smuch beta dan holibobs wif hooman coz wez getz ta plai everi dai wif owr Schnawza famli.n ave lotz a fun!

Wotz a pub? Iz dat da plaice were hoomanz goez ta drink sumat kalled alkohol n den kumz owt all wobbli?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Wez goez on holibobs but nut wif owr hooman. Wez goez n staiz wif owr uffa mum n dad n hooman sista. Itz wear wez liffed wen wez woz ikle. Smuch beta dan holibobs wif hooman coz wez getz ta plai everi dai wif owr Schnawza famli.n ave lotz a fun!
> 
> Wotz a pub? Iz dat da plaice were hoomanz goez ta drink sumat kalled alkohol n den kumz owt all wobbli?


Pub is good hooman eat food and share food with boxers. Everyone in pub say that boxers handsome and give biscuits. Hooman have a drink but not wobbles as she has to drive boxers.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Pub is good hooman eat food and share food with boxers. Everyone in pub say that boxers handsome and give biscuits. Hooman have a drink but not wobbles as she has to drive boxers.


Most esteemed Sox

We don't have pubs in Hungary like you apparently do. No respectable female hooman or wuffer would be seen dead in one, but we do have some upmarket coffee shops and many hotels which welcome an aristocratic, academic wuffer like me.

Being the nephew of Uncle Vlad they're usually very understanding and although it's against the rules will allow the ancient one and the puny creature to accompany me, providing they sit quietly in a corner and behave themselves.

Breeding and culture is so important don't you think?

Yours

Grisha Potemkin-Rimsky-Korsakov-Putin KGB


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Most esteemed Sox
> 
> We don't have pubs in Hungary like you apparently do. No respectable female hooman or wuffer would be seen dead in one, but we do have some upmarket coffee shops and many hotels which welcome an aristocratic, academic wuffer like me.
> 
> ...


I quite agree imagine my shock when I was sent to live with my common hooman from my first home a large detached in Surrey! I am forced to share a room with pupper who is most unruly and licks his bits all night.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I quite agree imagine my shock when I was sent to live with my common hooman from my first home a large detached in Surrey! I am forced to share a room with pupper who is most unruly and licks his bits all night.


My Dear Sox

I do so sympathise with you as I know only too well what it's like to be reduced to being an impoverished gentlewuff through no fault of one's own. Still we must maintain our standards and hope they rub off onto the peasants and yobowuffs we're now forced to live with!

And licking one's bit's all night ..... how gross! At least all the puny one does is snore which is very annoying but better than having to put up with slobbery noises!

Yours
Grisha P-R-K-P KGB


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> You is looking good Cookie.





DanWalkersmum said:


> Cooke you is one ansome woofter! lovely teef





Magyarmum said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh Cookie!
> 
> Wot big toofs uz got!. Beez u a wulf liek da wun in Read Ridin Ood?
> 
> Duz ya eet ikle wuffz liek me iz fur ya dinna?


yes my hooman brush teefys yesterday, my breth don't smell like cat poop anymore


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Charity said:


> Do you fink they needs to see the doctor? I down't wont my hooman to have a diseez, she mite pass it on to me tho I iz vaxinated.


I doesn't fink they needs to see a doktor, but if it keeps on for a reel long time maybe yous shud fink about a behavyorist for elp. It's not sumfin us wooers get so dont get worried bout that, we is already imyume to it wen we is born. I means, ave yous eva seen a woof wiv the symtums of declutterins, I avent.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Cookielabrador said:


> Took some rather flattering photos this morning  what do you guys think? I is beautiful isn't I :Angelic
> View attachment 428402
> 
> 
> ...


Wow cookie, yous do ave luffly teef, I is so jelus !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Any one else scared of the wind house sound like it will blow down. I cuddle hooman. It come down the chimney. Should I send Loki out to send it away ?

Sox


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428928
> Any one else scared of the wind house sound like it will blow down. I cuddle hooman. It come down the chimney. Should I send Loki out to send it away ?
> 
> Sox


I wunda if yous an loki does boff bark an bark at it, maybe the wind will go away an leef yous alone?
I used to be scared of the wind but now it doesn't bover me as much, mum says it's coz I's a bit def coz I is getsin old, but I doesn't fink it's coz of that. I fink it's coz I is a brave woofer. But I does reely ate the rain, it's bin rainin neerly all day. I fink I as brokeded my own rekord in speed weein! I opes it stops rainin soon


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I as to tells you wot appened tonite, it was so funny I can't stop laffing finkin bout it, but mum didn't fink it was funny at the time. Let me xplain, mum can't bend down easy no more so she as this stick fing called a grabba wot she picks fings up an put fings down wiv, Anyhoo, wen she was puttin my food bowl down wiv my tea in it, it slippeded out of the grabba an went all ova the floor. well it was no problin to me an I just raced round the floor goblin it all up, while she's yelling at me to stop coz it's unhygenik.I fink that means not gud to eat, but the floor was kleen, the food was kleen, so it mus be gud to eat. 

Then she did say, don't come crying to me if your ick an ave a bad tummyake ,an flounceded off an left me to duble check I'd got it all. 
But now she knows I is ok an not bin ick, I fink we shud play that game more ofin coz it's gud fun. an don't worry bout mum coz afta she flounceded off I cud ear er laffin too, evin if she says she didn't


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> I as to tells you wot appened tonite, it was so funny I can't stop laffing finkin bout it, but mum didn't fink it was funny at the time. Let me xplain, mum can't bend down easy no more so she as this stick fing called a grabba wot she picks fings up an put fings down wiv, Anyhoo, wen she was puttin my food bowl down wiv my tea in it, it slippeded out of the grabba an went all ova the floor. well it was no problin to me an I just raced round the floor goblin it all up, while she's yelling at me to stop coz it's unhygenik.I fink that means not gud to eat, but the floor was kleen, the food was kleen, so it mus be gud to eat.
> 
> Then she did say, don't come crying to me if your ick an ave a bad tummyake ,an flounceded off an left me to duble check I'd got it all.
> But now she knows I is ok an not bin ick, I fink we shud play that game more ofin coz it's gud fun. an don't worry bout mum coz afta she flounceded off I cud ear er laffin too, evin if she says she didn't


We have had poops and pukes all weekend hooman ask if we eats something un hygiene but off floor is good I should thinks. Hooman often puts kibble on floor then goes out house. I thinks she has separation anxiety.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dog, isn't this wever nazty. The wind as bin owlin sumfin rottin all day an it's bin rainin reel ard too. This aftanoon it was rainin them little ice ball fingys an it made such a big noize bangin on the roof. an it did funda and litnin too, It was like we ad most evry kind of wever in one day, xcept sunshine! I wish summa wud urry up an come !!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> Oh dog, isn't this wever nazty. The wind as bin owlin sumfin rottin all day an it's bin rainin reel ard too. This aftanoon it was rainin them little ice ball fingys an it made such a big noize bangin on the roof. an it did funda and litnin too, It was like we ad most evry kind of wever in one day, xcept sunshine! I wish summa wud urry up an come !!!


Yesterday was so difficult for Boxers. It so windy wind come down chimney and through letterbox. We only have short walk cos hooman worried we will get bopped on head.

I thinks ok I have my Sunday scrambled eggs and go back to bed. But then electric not on so no eggs till late. Hooman have no tea so clean out cupboards. Then Loki play with his squeaky ball and squeaky broccoli all day ! Not fun day.

Sox


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Our stupid hooman took us to training and we was like this!










https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ox7LvGqe2rffeHfsVnuK9nV-MUNAREPHZHlk7k4KT0Rmw


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Our stupid hooman took us to training and we


Hoomans are unfortunately stupid.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I thinks I find this thread again cos hooman are acting a bit strange. 

Hooman is stay at home today and tomorrow she says which has been nice but when I starts chewing stuff she is here to sees. We gets nice play in the field today then back home but no eggs for breakfast cos shops have run out ? 

I starts playing with loo roll but hooman chase me saying ‘no is white gold leave it’ 

Loki


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Funny you shud says that Loki, anty an unkil who does live next door as bin ome a lot too, they's ushally out at werk all day. An mum's not bin goin out much eiver. Now I is not complanin coz unkil takes me out for walks but we asn't bin talksin to no one an that's strange too. mum's bin complanin bout not avin enuff toylit rolls coz theys got none in the shops. Now I fort these hooge shops ad evryfin but I did ear er telling anty ow lots of fings was missin. But I does know that she's got plenty of food for me, so I's not worried.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Iz in Ungary n hoomanz r aktin straingli ere. 

Da wite fing n me bin treining yesturdai n da treinin fella n owr hooman wuz tallkin bout soshal dish dansin or somaat!

Itza puzzel coz wez neva dun dish dansin befor, n e neva showd uz ow ta do it?

Iz fingz ez krosz wif uz coz e ses wez notta go ta treinin agin!

Owr hooman sez Ungarianz not s****y hoomanz coz derz lotz a toylet payper in der shopz.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

My hooman is over walking me, my legs are only little not like hers. I just wanna play ball, walking miles and miles is boring. Think I might put myself up for doption. Lost my sister few weeks ago as well so feeling sad.

Struggling on as I love my Mum really and she needs me. I'm her best friend.

Alfie x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> My hooman is over walking me, my legs are only little not like hers. I just wanna play ball, walking miles and miles is boring. Think I might put myself up for doption. Lost my sister few weeks ago as well so feeling sad.
> 
> Struggling on as I love my Mum really and she needs me. I'm her best friend.
> 
> Alfie x


Sounds nice the walkies we boxers love playing ball to. Sorry about your sister I lost my sister last year.

Then I was so sads I couldn't eat. Then hooman bring pupper home. I love Loki lots but he is very irritating and not like sister who was clever Loki so dum. Maybe if you looks sad hooman will get pupper. Be careful though they bite lots on my ears and bum. If you is to sad I could send you pupper Loki for a few weeks ?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds nice the walkies we boxers love playing ball to. Sorry about your sister I lost my sister last year.
> 
> Then I was so sads I couldn't eat. Then hooman bring pupper home. I love Loki lots but he is very irritating and not like sister who was clever Loki so dum. Maybe if you looks sad hooman will get pupper. Be careful though they bite lots on my ears and bum. If you is to sad I could send you pupper Loki for a few weeks ?


Sox, me man.
Big time fail, bro.
U could had offerd pupper fo months not jus weeeks. Wot wos u thinkin.
Wud b adult by the time he came back. No more aggro fo u.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Sox, me man.
> Big time fail, bro.
> U could had offerd pupper fo months not jus weeeks. Wot wos u thinkin.
> Wud b adult by the time he came back. No more aggro fo u.


I just thinks pupper will always be irritating.cant give him to long he drive folk nuts.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't like baby dogs at all, I get really grumpy with them. Sox you can come but don't bring Loki. Sorry you lost your sister too. I don't really understand why they just go.

I like having my Mum to myself then everything is all about me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I don't like baby dogs at all, I get really grumpy with them. Sox you can come but don't bring Loki. Sorry you lost your sister too. I don't really understand why they just go.
> 
> I like having my Mum to myself then everything is all about me.


I will tries to get Loki back from post office.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah do. Fraid Mum might luv him. No room on her bed, only for me.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I really must put you lot right because you're definitely spreading false information about us puppers!

I'm sure Loki will agree it's no fun living with you "ancient" woofers who are so set in your ways that you cant bear us youngsters having a bit of fun! 

All I can say is "toughies" if you've forgotten what it's like to be young and stop being such spoil sports!

Grisha Potemkin-Rimsky-Korsokov-Putin KGB

PS Any more complaints and I'll ask my Uncle Vlad to send his heavies to sort you out

You have been warned!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks I nose wot soshul dish dansin is, an it's not nufin to do wiv acshual dancin! As I said before fings is a bit strange an no one seems to be talksin to no one or goin out nowhere, well this aftanoon shud of bin a mahoosive party for antys dad, but instead there was only just 7 peepoles an they did only stay for a short time instead of till late. They all did sit wiv big spaces between them, an didn't hug or nufin like they ushaly do.I did ear sumone say that they ad to be careful bout this cronyvyrus fing an do soshul dish dancin, so it mus mean that, I supose?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Our hooman has been mooching around at home a lot ! But we have time now to play ball always. Do you like ball ? Basically hooman throw I bring back. Sox can’t get the rules hooman throw Sox don’t bring back just stands like a lemon hooman says. 

We also go in garden play sprinkles lots of treats in grass we find them. Again Sox not so good but I’m great. 

Loki


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Our hooman has been mooching around at home a lot ! But we have time now to play ball always. Do you like ball ? Basically hooman throw I bring back. Sox can't get the rules hooman throw Sox don't bring back just stands like a lemon hooman says.
> 
> We also go in garden play sprinkles lots of treats in grass we find them. Again Sox not so good but I'm great.
> 
> Loki


Mine too but that's normal she home a lot.
One ov mi favorit game is stair football. I try to xplain. I stand at top, that is the goal. Mum throw the ball and try to hit the wall, I try to stop it. If I get the ball I play for a few minutes then push it back down the stairs, and we do it again and again...

My fave garden game is bubbles, I burst them all, I really love it!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My hoomans never go out wivout me, them take a turn to shop alone.
We play chase the treat, it good game. hoomum throw treat and I catch, or she rolls it on the floor and I chase, treats is tiny and they bounce around good fun and tasty too. Best treat chase is on walk when no other dogs about, gets loads of practis. I like sock chase too, great exercise for the hoomans indoors, upstairs, behind sofa, up and down on chair, I too fast for them! We got to keep our hoomans healthy guys, its our job!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Mine too but that's normal she home a lot.
> One ov mi favorit game is stair football. I try to xplain. I stand at top, that is the goal. Mum throw the ball and try to hit the wall, I try to stop it. If I get the ball I play for a few minutes then push it back down the stairs, and we do it again and again...
> 
> My fave garden game is bubbles, I burst them all, I really love it!


Hooman has bubbles for school so maybe play with them. Stair football sounds fun sox maybe lemon again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> My hoomans never go out wivout me, them take a turn to shop alone.
> We play chase the treat, it good game. hoomum throw treat and I catch, or she rolls it on the floor and I chase, treats is tiny and they bounce around good fun and tasty too. Best treat chase is on walk when no other dogs about, gets loads of practis. I like sock chase too, great exercise for the hoomans indoors, upstairs, behind sofa, up and down on chair, I too fast for them! We got to keep our hoomans healthy guys, its our job!


How does you do naughties if hooman no go out ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Wez stayin in tudai coz it be blowin a gail n wez fraid uv been blowed awai coz wez onli ickle wuuferz.

Owr hooman sez betta ta be saif den sorri!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Wez stayin in tudai coz it be blowin a gail n wez fraid uv been blowed awai coz wez onli ickle wuuferz.
> 
> Owr hooman sez betta ta be saif den sorri!


Have you tried barking to send it away ? Sox tell of wind all the time.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Have you tried barking to send it away ? Sox tell of wind all the time.


Wez avent co wez fraid if wez openz owr mouf da ayrd go inzid uz n wed blo up lika baloon n wed sayl uff inta da skie!

S'veri scari!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> How does you do naughties if hooman no go out ?


Wot is naughties? Is it being bad? Im a good boy hoomum sez allthe time.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> Wez avent co wez fraid if wez openz owr mouf da ayrd go inzid uz n wed blo up lika baloon n wed sayl uff inta da skie!
> 
> S'veri scari!


It's bright sunny day here hoomans are doi somefink called garden outside, and I got xtra walk today, spring is here whoever he is I woof and grrrr till he goes away.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Wot is naughties? Is it being bad? Im a good boy hoomum sez allthe time.


Sox is good all the time but naughties is fun. Some naughties are;

Eat hooman books 
Eat post (hooman put a box outside but sometimes postman forget to use it yay. ) 
I once climb up get banana and squash it everywhere 
I dig up stairs sofa and rip cover 
I chews man hooman PlayStation (he no live with us anymore was rehomed) 
I once shut bedroom door so me and sox trapped so sox have to play with me.

I love the naughties Sox say I will be sent away but no chance hooman love me loads look how cute I am. I cuddles my hooman every night after naughties incase.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday morning I sat on my hooman to stop her getting out of bed, because I wanted a cuddle.

For some reason her wasn't very pleased with me.Called me a big fat lump 

How dare she? Doesn't she realise who I am?

If she carries on being so rude I'll have to call Uncle Vlad and ask him to deal with her!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Yesterday morning I sat on my hooman to stop her getting out of bed, because I wanted a cuddle.
> 
> For some reason her wasn't very pleased with me.Called me a big fat lump
> 
> ...


I gets called big lump as well. I likes to wrap myself around hooman like scarf. A Loki scarf.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434112
> 
> 
> Sox is good all the time but naughties is fun. Some naughties are;
> ...


Ah I did not realize was naught to eat books, I tried it once, prefer cardbord is crunchier.
I try dig up sofa to get dropped treat but hooman is well trained and he digit out fo mr.
We don't talk about the hole in the staircarpet (I was very young)
and I do not like banana it devil fruit got to be poisen?
I did bring mucky plantpot in today for chewin, it made nice mess and chase was gud fun til hooman got it and got the niosemaker out of cubard to clean up grrrr I likes messy.
Maybe me needs sum learnin from you Loki for new naughties you is obviously very gud at it if hooman still gives you hugs x


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> Yesterday morning I sat on my hooman to stop her getting out of bed, because I wanted a cuddle.
> 
> For some reason her wasn't very pleased with me.Called me a big fat lump
> 
> ...


I does sit on hooums head so she carnt get out of bed, she laffs so must like. Hooman dad tho lifts me off his head cos he needs to go weee kwikly (him wee, a lot)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hooman says walkies iz redooosed to 1 long walkies a day and 2 walks up the street for toilet break. :Grumpy I had to bark at her to take me for poops. I don't bark. :Wideyed

She no go to Nannie Hooman's on Sunday or tonite, either. :Jawdrop


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

LinznMilly said:


> Hooman says walkies iz redooosed to 1 long walkies a day and 2 walks up the street for toilet break. :Grumpy I had to bark at her to take me for poops. I don't bark. :Wideyed
> 
> She no go to Nannie Hooman's on Sunday or tonite, either. :Jawdrop


 hoomans is acting oddly! Keep sayin no contact wiv other woofters on walks, still plenty of pee mails tho so other woofters is posting sniffs.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Hooman says walkies iz redooosed to 1 long walkies a day and 2 walks up the street for toilet break. :Grumpy I had to bark at her to take me for poops. I don't bark. :Wideyed
> 
> She no go to Nannie Hooman's on Sunday or tonite, either. :Jawdrop


Hoomam feeling bad we can'ts go out as much so play ball all day in garden, hooman get bubbles which Sox chase around the garden. I love to play ball.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I still gets to ave a walk in the mornin wiv unkil, we goes to a big park an there's ushualy lots of uver woofs wiv their hoomans, but they was no one else yestaday an today. Not much pee mail eiver, not even on the lamposts or trees. Mum's not goin out of the ouse xcept to sit in the garden an read. No one as come to the ouse xcept for peepoles wot make deliveries an they don't stand an talk they just urry off. I's not shure wots appenin no more?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

confuzin times for woofters wiv hoomans where they not uzuall being.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, fings is not normil for no one, woofs or hoomans. Evryfin is all messed up an hoomans is not a pea wiv all this stayin in stuff an soshul dish dancin. I finks that as it's our jobs to looks afta our hoomans an makes them a pea we shud do sumfin bout it. So lets ave a fink bout wot we can do to stop em bein grumpy an fed up. Any ideas ??


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I makes sure my hooman has routine gets her up early for walk then breakfast then plays ball. Keeps her busy with things for Loki.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I makes sure my hooman has routine gets her up early for walk then breakfast then plays ball. Keeps her busy with things for Loki.


Is gud idea to train hoomans into rutine, they need to be kept busy or get grumpy, we woofters needs to keep them busy so they is lean and helfy to keep giving tretos to us.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> soshul dish dancin


I know this is not for Hoomans, but as a Hooman, I hereby vote for social distancing to be officially renamed soshul dish dancin, :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

OK, I'm off.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> I know this is not for Hoomans, but as a Hooman, I hereby vote for social distancing to be officially renamed soshul dish dancin, :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> OK, I'm off.


Yuz duzent folla da wuufer nuwz on ere, s'obveuz 'coz soshul dish dancin iz wot itz all ez bin. N wez wuffaz bin all ez rite!

Muttaz ..... soopid ooomanz


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Honey here.

Sorry about my Hooman's rudeness.  

Keeping Hoomans happy. :Bookworm (This mite hurt my head).

My Hooman loves to see me running. Always brings a smile to her face. She likes getting Milly to chase a round ring I finks she calls a "ball". I is curious, but scared too, coz Milly super duper fast (and clumsy).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> Honey here.
> 
> Sorry about my Hooman's rudeness.
> 
> ...


Aw Honey. Itz Gwylim ear

Yooz dusent av tapolajiz fur yur ooman cuz dez awl da saym. Dey finkz dey noze evryfink wen hactally dey nowz nuffin.

PS Yuz iz nize n Iz lukin fur a nu gurl frend. Haz u gotta boi frend?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> Ok, fings is not normil for no one, woofs or hoomans. Evryfin is all messed up an hoomans is not a pea wiv all this stayin in stuff an soshul dish dancin. I finks that as it's our jobs to looks afta our hoomans an makes them a pea we shud do sumfin bout it. So lets ave a fink bout wot we can do to stop em bein grumpy an fed up. Any ideas ??


Greetings Comrade Jet

Being a Russian I am of course a highly organised wuffer and with the help of the small black hairy creature we manage to keep our hooman well occupied for most of the day.

All you have to do is make a plan! Just to give you a couple of ideas ..................

First thing in the morning when she lets us out we disappear behind the woodshed and stay there. When she calls us, we take no notice which worries her and makes her get dressed very quickly. As soon as that's done we appear as if nothing has happened and she's so relieved to see us we usually get a treat.

To ensure she gets enough exercise we empty the toy box and scatter the contents all over the garden plus we'll drag a few cushions and blankets to make it more interesting The secret is NEVER offer to pick things up and as soon as the toys go back in the box grab one and rush up to the top of the garden with it.

With a little bit of lateral thinking my dear fellow you can have your hooman on the go from the moment she opens her eyes to the moment she goes to bed!

Just to add ....... out of respect for her advanced age we do allow her to get a good night's sleep


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Routinz gets mum all confoosed, so it's ard to get er to stick to any,but I is tryin reel ard. We as got routinz for my food.I goes ova to anty in the mornin an ave my breakfast, then unkil takes me for a walk, then I get on the sofa and goes to sleep till lunch time an jus mooch around for a bit then wen it gets bout 4, I goes home to mum an she giff s me my tea an then we plays till suppa time, an aftar suppa I goes outside to do my bizinis, come back in and goes to sleep till mum wakes me up to go to bed.

I makes er laff by taksin er socks off, I shud get a medil for doin this coz she's got stinky feet - but it does make er giggle. I also elp wiv tyding up, coz she can't bend down I pick fings up an puts em in the bin. The one fing that wud reely makes er a pea is if I cud makes er a cup of tea, coz tea makes evryfin betta. But I can't do it coz I got no opozible fums . I fink I's off to bed now, nite,nite evry woof.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Hoomans is taking me for walkies yesterday, but not contry park, we goes to place with shops called town and they is soshul dish dancin in a line! Hoomans standing around wating for ages and then go inside ? I sit for long time with hooman dad to wait for hoomum to wait inline. I be gud boi watching folk walk past, only woof at once hooman, him look a bit dodgy to me, too close! They is big birds in town that walks round near me, I watch and wait one day they get too close and I will catch one, I try to pounce but hooman keeps me on string so canrt chase, then them fly up to tease me! grrrr. Then we walks home for tea. Is gud cos I have to stay home befor soshul dish dancin as town too buzzy. I likes bein wiv hoomun and see town even sit on bench is better than keep indoors.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hoomans is taking me for walkies yesterday, but not contry park, we goes to place with shops called town and they is soshul dish dancin in a line! Hoomans standing around wating for ages and then go inside ? I sit for long time with hooman dad to wait for hoomum to wait inline. I be gud boi watching folk walk past, only woof at once hooman, him look a bit dodgy to me, too close! They is big birds in town that walks round near me, I watch and wait one day they get too close and I will catch one, I try to pounce but hooman keeps me on string so canrt chase, then them fly up to tease me! grrrr. Then we walks home for tea. Is gud cos I have to stay home befor soshul dish dancin as town too buzzy. I likes bein wiv hoomun and see town even sit on bench is better than keep indoors.


Our hooman went shops a few days ago we couldn't believes she went out. She is loafing about like a bad smell.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I bet you did naughties while hooman out, I is read on ere that lots of woofters is fed up wiv too much hooman cumpany wot wiv soshul dish dansing they is ome more the uzual. Maybe you could make er open window to get sum fresh air for the smell?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I bet you did naughties while hooman out, I is read on ere that lots of woofters is fed up wiv too much hooman cumpany wot wiv soshul dish dansing they is ome more the uzual. Maybe you could make er open window to get sum fresh air for the smell?


I did little naughties the tv has broken and hooman blame us ! Say it's our fault we was playing bity face. Now hooman has to buy new tv.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh no! Them hoomans luv tv more than me! Them watching all day. I bet it is very kwiet, she mite not be able to buy you treatos now cos new tv dus cost lots of muniy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh no! Them hoomans luv tv more than me! Them watching all day. I bet it is very kwiet, she mite not be able to buy you treatos now cos new tv dus cost lots of muniy.


She always buy me treats or I won't do what I'm asked. No tv means more time in garden with Loki.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Fingz r bekumin veri pekulyar inn owr howz. Wez finkz owr hoomum iz goin potti coz herz bin dooin funi fingz. Wez bin shopin diz mornin n herz bin aktin veri straynjli! Yuz woodnt belevit wen her getz outta karr her putz n muzzel fing on er fayce. Her didunt arf luuk pekulyar. Wez duzent no y her duz it coz herz nut agrezive ta uva hoomanz n wuffaz.

Wez veri wurrid coz maibee herz Wabid n datz y her as ta ware da muzzel. Duzz ya fink wez be sayf or shud wez fone da vet hooman n let im no?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I did see a laydee wiv one of them muzzles on this mornin, maybe it was yous hooman , but she didn't ave no woofers wiv er, so it probly wasn't. There's lots of hoomans on that telly box wot as em on, but they can't all be hagresif or waybid can they? Mum's still not gone out no were for ages, she's ushally out at leest 3 days a week to meet up wiv frendz an at leest one day for shoppin. She luffs shoppin, I fink she mite be a shopyholik, she's gettin wivdrwl symtoms.!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I finks my mum is broked. She was playin sum moozik this aftanoon an jus started laffin an didn't stop for ages, now she's started laffin again, it's not like er to laff that much. I is very worried. Fings is gone a bit weird anyways, she's not goin out, an she's cleanin the ouse wich is very worryin aswell. An she's not ad any choclit for a long time eiver. Shud I takes er to see the hooman vet, or wot??


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> I finks my mum is broked. She was playin sum moozik this aftanoon an jus started laffin an didn't stop for ages, now she's started laffin again, it's not like er to laff that much. I is very worried. Fings is gone a bit weird anyways, she's not goin out, an she's cleanin the ouse wich is very worryin aswell. An she's not ad any choclit for a long time eiver. Shud I takes er to see the hooman vet, or wot??


Onli if yuz fink herz got kenel koff, cuz itz kontayjuz. Trubel iz da manvet myt keep er ova nite n den ooz goin ta get ya dinna?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> I finks my mum is broked. She was playin sum moozik this aftanoon an jus started laffin an didn't stop for ages, now she's started laffin again, it's not like er to laff that much. I is very worried. Fings is gone a bit weird anyways, she's not goin out, an she's cleanin the ouse wich is very worryin aswell. An she's not ad any choclit for a long time eiver. Shud I takes er to see the hooman vet, or wot??


Maybe get her chocolate and put it in a kong to calm her down ? Our hooman hasn't gone out for months now. She just loaf around the house talking to people on puter. Yesterday sox help with the meetings. I think hoomans have lost it. 
Loki


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

jetsmum said:


> I finks my mum is broked. She was playin sum moozik this aftanoon an jus started laffin an didn't stop for ages, now she's started laffin again, it's not like er to laff that much. I is very worried. Fings is gone a bit weird anyways, she's not goin out, an she's cleanin the ouse wich is very worryin aswell. An she's not ad any choclit for a long time eiver. Shud I takes er to see the hooman vet, or wot??


Hoomans is strange animals!
Maybe if no change soon you shud fink about takin er to hooman vet to get er checked over. Try givin er extra slobbery kisses an cuddles, hooman like that kinda stuff.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hoomans is strange animals!
> Maybe if no change soon you shud fink about takin er to hooman vet to get er checked over. Try givin er extra slobbery kisses an cuddles, hooman like that kinda stuff.


I cuddles my hooman always and check on her if she in bath or toilet in case she miss Loki and get upset.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I cuddles my hooman always and check on her if she in bath or toilet in case she miss Loki and get upset.


You is gud boi Loki, no wonder your hoomum luvs you loads.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Greetings Comrade Jet

You are not alone.

Our ancient one is doing the most peculiar things and we're afraid to leave her alone in case she does some mischief to herself Twice a day she drags us up to the top of the garden where she sits staring into space. It's not natural and gets boring having to stay with her when we'd much rather be at the gate interrogating passers by..

And it gets even more weird because the head human in the village has just been and given the decrepit one some blue liquid in a bottle and two muzzles for her to wear! The hairy one and me are really worried now and think we should take her to the vet man to get a jab like we have, to stop her foaming at the mouth and going mad (not that she's far off it anyway).

I think I'll phone Uncle Vlad and see what he thinks

Adios 

Grisha the Russian


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> Onli if yuz fink herz got kenel koff, cuz itz kontayjuz. Trubel iz da manvet myt keep er ova nite n den ooz goin ta get ya dinna?


I'd betta not takes er to the hooman vet then, coz I needs my food. She don't ave no koff, so I'll keep er at ome an looks afta er myself. It's a hard life for a lickle woof wen yous mum goes a bit doolally, sigh.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe get her chocolate and put it in a kong to calm her down?
> Loki


She as found sum choklit in an old anbag, I fink it must be sum kind of medcin, coz she was so a pea wen she found it an seems much betta today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

chocklit is hooman favorite like bone or treatos for woofters is. My hoomum bring doggo chocklit for me is gud. Good to know your hooman is better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Maybe always give your hooman chocolate to keeps her happy. Does she likes wine ? (Funny water ) mine does.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm, not shure if she deserves any choklit afta wot appened today! She did send me to the vet lady!! I was not a pea, not a pea at all. I got all poked an proddid and it wasn't nice. If was my turn to be wiv anty so she did take me, coz mum can't drive anyways, but I hignored er wen we got back, I went strait upstairs to sleep and stayed there till it was time to go ome. Mum was extra nice but it was all er fault in the first place so I hignored er too for a bit, but then it was tee time so we did makd freinds . ( Well I ad to, I can't open the food pakits by myself. )


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> Hmm, not shure if she deserves any choklit afta wot appened today! She did send me to the vet lady!! I was not a pea, not a pea at all. I got all poked an proddid and it wasn't nice. If was my turn to be wiv anty so she did take me, coz mum can't drive anyways, but I hignored er wen we got back, I went strait upstairs to sleep and stayed there till it was time to go ome. Mum was extra nice but it was all er fault in the first place so I hignored er too for a bit, but then it was tee time so we did makd freinds . ( Well I ad to, I can't open the food pakits by myself. )


We boxers loves the vets maybe we go for you next time ? Hooman complain she give all her money to vet.


----------



## zazzgu198 (May 2, 2020)

SusieRainbow said:


> Here's the original thread.


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> We boxers loves the vets maybe we go for you next time ? Hooman complain she give all her money to vet.


Fank oo, I mite takes you up on that  But I ushuly don't mind goin to the vet lady coz she's nice, but it was differunt this time. Coz of this cronyfingy an all the soshul dish dancin, the door to the inside was shut, anty ad to fasten my string on a hook an the lady did come outside to examin me. It was so mbarasin, outside, I mean she was proddin an pokin an lookin to see if my - well you know wot they check out in boy dogs:Arghh an anty ad to sit in the car an talks to er on the phone. i didn't likes it at all, but at leest mum an anty knows I is ok an nufin seriusly rong.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2020)

I had to go to the scary vet again today!!! Twice within two weeks. I think my hooman needs to go back to work. She should save the money for more treats. Anyways...hooman says I have to wear the weird martini glas thingy until my paw is fully healed. Am not impressed!!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Doggoes! Doggoes!! I has some exiting noows!

Last night, Hooman let me stay up allll night an didn't lock me in my crate (which I don't mind cos I gets treats, but still! A wholllllle night an I got to sleep wherever I wants. :Woot :Woot Except Hooman's bed. :Shifty. She says not on her bed cos she did that last week and got no sleepies until she kicked (not literally), me and Milly off.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Kakite said:


> I had to go to the scary vet again today!!! Twice within two weeks. I think my hooman needs to go back to work. She should save the money for more treats. Anyways...hooman says I have to wear the weird martini glas thingy until my paw is fully healed. Am not impressed!!!


I does ope your paw gets betta reel kwick coz them fings is orrid, mum calls em lampshades! I ad to ave one once wen I ad sniches an I did so want to scratch em but cudn't coz I cudn't reach!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Doggoes! Doggoes!! I has some exiting noows!
> 
> Last night, Hooman let me stay up allll night an didn't lock me in my crate (which I don't mind cos I gets treats, but still! A wholllllle night an I got to sleep wherever I wants. :Woot :Woot Except Hooman's bed. :Shifty. She says not on her bed cos she did that last week and got no sleepies until she kicked (not literally), me and Milly off.


Congratulayshuns, now all yous ave to do is eva so gentil an slyly just creeps on the bed wen yous mum is sleepin an I is shure you's will be allowed to stay, but don't kick er or she'll frow you off. If it's a cold nite, you can do wot I does and sleeps on er feet to keep em warm, she'll like that. Hoomans bed is much more cozy, an there's so much room, plently of room for all of you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Doggoes! Doggoes!! I has some exiting noows!
> 
> Last night, Hooman let me stay up allll night an didn't lock me in my crate (which I don't mind cos I gets treats, but still! A wholllllle night an I got to sleep wherever I wants. :Woot :Woot Except Hooman's bed. :Shifty. She says not on her bed cos she did that last week and got no sleepies until she kicked (not literally), me and Milly off.


I has to sleeps in hooman bed. Sox has his own room and sofa I would rather sleeps with Sox and cuddle but he goes to sits somewhere else if I do  hooman day she loves Loki cuddles.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I has to sleeps in hooman bed. Sox has his own room and sofa I would rather sleeps with Sox and cuddle but he goes to sits somewhere else if I do  hooman day she loves Loki cuddles.


Maybe Sox get too warm when you snug him, hoomans have no fur so that might be why them like snugs wiv us woofters? Is gud hooman like to snug you so you not lonely Loki.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Maybe Sox get too warm when you snug him, hoomans have no fur so that might be why them like snugs wiv us woofters? Is gud hooman like to snug you so you not lonely Loki.


Maybe he to warm but I think maybe doesn't like cuddles with Loki. It's terrible business.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sox must have knowns I was sad cos last night he lets me sleep in his room. I so happy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438883
> Sox must have knowns I was sad cos last night he lets me sleep in his room. I so happy.


I send Sox peeemail to let him know you need snugs. it workd! You left hoomum to sleep on her own though, I hopes she not too upset wiv you today, bet she missed you loads!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I send Sox peeemail to let him know you need snugs. it workd! You left hoomum to sleep on her own though, I hopes she not too upset wiv you today, bet she missed you loads!


I thoughts you might had said something. Do you think maybe tonight as well or just last night ? I hear hooman wakes up and first thing she says is 'what no cuddles with Loki ? ' I cuddles her later.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I thoughts you might had said something. Do you think maybe tonight as well or just last night ? I hear hooman wakes up and first thing she says is 'what no cuddles with Loki ? ' I cuddles her later.


You cud try but I fink your place is wiv hooman you don't want er to get ankshus er needs you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You cud try but I fink your place is wiv hooman you don't want er to get ankshus er needs you.


You is probably right I know she couldn't get by without Loki. She tell me everyday she love me lots even though I naughties.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

You make er apea, so naughties don't count! You is such a caring woofter your hooman is lucky to ave you.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> You is probably right I know she couldn't get by without Loki. She tell me everyday she love me lots even though I naughties.


I'm very considerate to my hooman 'cos I sleep on the bottom half of her bed. Actually my bed is at the side of hers and I'm always worried because with her being a doddery decrepit hooman bean she might roll out of bed in the middle of the night and injure me.

Better safe than sorry's what I say!

Grisha


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm very considerate to my hooman 'cos I sleep on the bottom half of her bed. Actually my bed is at the side of hers and I'm always worried because with her being a doddery decrepit hooman bean she might roll out of bed in the middle of the night and injure me.
> 
> Better safe than sorry's what I say!
> 
> Grisha


That would not be good would it. Really it would make sense hooman on floor you in bed ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm very considerate to my hooman 'cos I sleep on the bottom half of her bed. Actually my bed is at the side of hers and I'm always worried because with her being a doddery decrepit hooman bean she might roll out of bed in the middle of the night and injure me.
> 
> Better safe than sorry's what I say!
> 
> Grisha


You will be ok, hooman's don't move very fast when they get older, you wud av chance to move before she fall on you. I likes to sleep in middle of bed so hooman cant move  and sumtimes snug up to er for a belly rub.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> That would not be good would it. Really it would make sense hooman on floor you in bed ?





DanWalkersmum said:


> You will be ok, hooman's don't move very fast when they get older, you wud av chance to move before she fall on you. I likes to sleep in middle of bed so hooman cant move  and sumtimes snug up to er for a belly rub.


What I completely forgot to tell you is that if I think she's going to move, I jump on top of her to pin her down.

I really can't tell you what an onerous responsibility it is trying to save the ancient one from herself ......................positively. exhausting!

A very tired Grisha


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> What I completely forgot to tell you is that if I think she's going to move, I jump on top of her to pin her down.
> 
> I really can't tell you what an onerous responsibility it is trying to save the ancient one from herself ......................positively. exhausting!
> 
> A very tired Grisha


They is ard work but thats why we luvs them! Oh and they gives us treatos.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hoomans is ard work an they is very ard to train aswell. I got mum trained in sum fings like lettin er sleeps in my bed. Well it used be ers but now it's mine  But she is sooo slow at gettin my dina. I waits an waits for ages while she gets evryfin togever, an mixes it all up,an puts it down all nice on my speshul mat. Maybe she's slow coz she's so old, I fink she's ova a undrid !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

jetsmum said:


> Hoomans is ard work an they is very ard to train aswell. I got mum trained in sum fings like lettin er sleeps in my bed. Well it used be ers but now it's mine  But she is sooo slow at gettin my dina. I waits an waits for ages while she gets evryfin togever, an mixes it all up,an puts it down all nice on my speshul mat. Maybe she's slow coz she's so old, I fink she's ova a undrid !


I feel your pain Jet and know exactly what you're going through because the hairy creature and I have the very same problem with our ancient one.. Take today for example, we took her out for a lovely walk and because she's so decrepit we walked veeeeeeeeeeeery slowly and were so considerate making sure we kept her on a lead in case she got lost. Boring for us except for when we managed to have a good sniff in the dung heap when she wasn't looking

What did the ungrateful one do the minute she got home? Sits down at the poota thing and complains about US saying WE walked slowly! I despair and think I must speak to Uncle Vlad and get him to send her to a gulag!

Your disillusioned friend

Grisha


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I is so appea I as to share with you woofters! Last night hoomans did get up of sofa and turn off picture box in corner. Them neva do this! I was wonderin wot was appenin and then them put haness on to go walk! Then my favorite fing we go in moving box! This mean walk! Walk wiv sniffs! Walk wiv no strings! Walk an run free! We go to luvly country park, I luvs it, the smells is many, loads of pee mails and other stuff, I even gets to chase ball I so appea that my tail hurt from wags so much! Hope we go agen soon like we used to before lockup!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I is so appea I as to share with you woofters! Last night hoomans did get up of sofa and turn off picture box in corner. Them neva do this! I was wonderin wot was appenin and then them put haness on to go walk! Then my favorite fing we go in moving box! This mean walk! Walk wiv sniffs! Walk wiv no strings! Walk an run free! We go to luvly country park, I luvs it, the smells is many, loads of pee mails and other stuff, I even gets to chase ball I so appea that my tail hurt from wags so much! Hope we go agen soon like we used to before lockup!


We goes in moving box Saturday go to field to run and pee. I think hooman still social dish dancing she still growl at everyone.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Where I lifed before mum used to take me to a hooge green field where i cud run an play wiv uver wooers. Every time we went out I did looks for balls wot ad bin left behind an neerly evry time I wud find one an then I'd kill it.  It was such gud fun, but were we lives now, there's nowere like that, an mum asn't got one of them movin boxes, but I as a gardin, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Guess what ! Last night I was naughties hooman hopping mad. We goes into garden for a bedtime wee and I refuse to come in. Hooman gets out beef paste and toys but nope I sits and won't move. Anyway after half hour of this fun i comes in.

Sox tells me later that I nights be sent to live with @DanWalkersmum. How exciting I teach you naughties.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Guess what ! Last night I was naughties hooman hopping mad. We goes into garden for a bedtime wee and I refuse to come in. Hooman gets out beef paste and toys but nope I sits and won't move. Anyway after half hour of this fun i comes in.
> 
> Sox tells me later that I nights be sent to live with @DanWalkersmum. How exciting I teach you naughties.


Wow! Really, I wud luv to learn frum yu, I wud luv a big bruvver! _ I wud teach yu to growl a picture box, annoys my hoomum no end! Wen yu come, I make room on hoomums bed for you to snug wiv me?
_


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Wow! Really, I wud luv to learn frum yu, I wud luv a big bruvver! _ I wud teach yu to growl a picture box, annoys my hoomum no end! Wen yu come, I make room on hoomums bed for you to snug wiv me?_


Yep hooman can sleep on floor. I will teach you how to chew things, be embarrassing on walks, when hooman does gardening how to helps.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Yep hooman can sleep on floor. I will teach you how to chew things, be embarrassing on walks, when hooman does gardening how to helps.


You wud like to go wiv homman dad to big garden called lotmint, I very gud and no dig just sit on bench and protect dad, chase cat and big birds that is on path. I luvs lotmint. hoomum has spare bed so she could go there to sleep an leeve big bed for me and you Loki! Wen is yu comin?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You wud like to go wiv homman dad to big garden called lotmint, I very gud and no dig just sit on bench and protect dad, chase cat and big birds that is on path. I luvs lotmint. hoomum has spare bed so she could go there to sleep an leeve big bed for me and you Loki! Wen is yu comin?


I refuse to come in again tonight hooman has hay fever doesn't want to stand outside. Hooman say stamp on my butt tomorrow. Be with you Friday.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I refuse to come in again tonight hooman has hay fever doesn't want to stand outside. Hooman say stamp on my butt tomorrow. Be with you Friday.


I gets bed reddy and tell hoomum to move over for Loki. Too hot outside for Dan I stay inside in cool an sleep ..........yawnnnn


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I refuse to come in again tonight hooman has hay fever doesn't want to stand outside. Hooman say stamp on my butt tomorrow. Be with you Friday.


Comrade Loki

Just a word of warning from your friend Grisha.

Upon reading the above correspondence about your intransigence I heard the ancient one muttering that she must contact your hooman. Apparently, she, the decrepit hooman has perfected various ways and means of getting recalcitrant wuffers to come inside at night against their better judgement. Bribery and underhand tactics included!

Beware my friend and get out whilst you can!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Comrade Loki
> 
> Just a word of warning from your friend Grisha.
> 
> ...


Alas she has tried to bribe me but nothing taste sweeter than watching her hop around trying to get me in. Last night she danced with cheese and liver paste.

Last night Sox packed my bag to go and live with @DanWalkersmum even my squeaky broccoli. Unfortunately hooman has had a change of heart. She says she love me to much. I knew I was to cute I can get away with naughties.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Alas she has tried to bribe me but nothing taste sweeter than watching her hop around trying to get me in. Last night she danced with cheese and liver paste.
> 
> Last night Sox packed my bag to go and live with @DanWalkersmum even my squeaky broccoli. Unfortunately hooman has had a change of heart. She says she love me to much. I knew I was to cute I can get away with naughties.


Dear Loki, I very sad you not come to live wiv me, but appea that hooman luvs u so much. May be next time you do naughties she stamp you and send you to my house, offer open (ps don't tell my hoomum, I be in truble she don't know I invite you, I sure she luv u though she always tell dad about your antics, she fink you supercute) Love Dan


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I ad a reel dogastrophe ere yestaday. I ad no treets left, nufin, not even one lickle one. Mum ad fort she ad sum but she didn't, so I sulked an was norty all day, coz why be gud if there's nofin to be gud for? But, the food man did come but it was almost bedtime, I wined a lot coz the food man always brings sumfin so in the end she did give me a rodeo, so I went to bed a pea in the end.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Derz somat funi goinon ere!. 

Owr aynshunt hoomun as bin lookin at wuffer awfin edges on er poota fing n wez doeznt no y. Weez avnt bin norti cept uz did av a gud howel diz mornin n weez veri gud wif soshul dish dancin so it kant be dat eifer! N weez iznt bad like Lokiboxa coz weez duz kum inta houwz wen er azkz. 

Duz ya fing herz fedup wif uz n iz plannin ta givuz to an awfin edge or mebe erz askin fur Lokiboxaz mum? 

Itz veri wurryin.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Derz somat funi goinon ere!.
> 
> Owr aynshunt hoomun as bin lookin at wuffer awfin edges on er poota fing n wez doeznt no y. Weez avnt bin norti cept uz did av a gud howel diz mornin n weez veri gud wif soshul dish dancin so it kant be dat eifer! N weez iznt bad like Lokiboxa coz weez duz kum inta houwz wen er azkz.
> 
> ...


I is always such naughties and hooman no give me away so you could be ok.

Sox asks you to be careful hooman looking could mean bad news. Could mean pupper come to live with you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I's a bit confoosed rite now, but it don't matter coz I's very a pea! Afta all of this lockedup fingy an not bein able to do much coz mum's bin so worried about the soshul dish dancin fing, we is now in a bobble wiv anty an unkil an we can go round to their ouse just like old times an it's bin so xciting. We did go for tee tonite an we as only just got back, They was watchin a box set on the telly box an didn't realise ow late it was, but I don't care I was sleepin most of the nite, They's lots of gud places to sleep there an I did test em all out to make shure they was still comfy  an they is!!!


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

O0 such excite! Henlo. Am Nyx. Or sometimes nyxnyxnyxnyxnyx... it v hard to tell. Am smol pubby. 
U likes doin di watch telly? Me too! Also likes testin aaaaaall places to sleep. So far, hoomans feets are most nicest. Thems be v warm. And they can't do the go aways. Hehe am big Mighty pupper.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ello Nyxnyxnyx, I was a puppy once but that was a very long time ago . I is not old , I is just nicely machure, now I is a machure woofer, but not old  I does likes watchin the telly box, but nufin scary no more coz I does gets doogymares if i does wach anyfin scary. I luuuuuuv sleepin on mums feets at nite, she's got very cosy feets an she says I is er ot wata bottle.

Don't knows bout where yous is, but it's reel ot ere, I as dun nufin but sleeps all day. Now I fink it's time for tee, hmmmmm wot's in the bowl tonite I wunda?


----------

